# Consiglio



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Carissimi,
si accettano consigli dall'intero forum....
la storia di infedeltà inizia in ufficio...si sa come va sguardi...poi abbracci...poi carezze...poi baci...e ci fermiamo qui.
Lui sposato...io sposata....nessuna intenzione di stravolgere le proprie famiglie...siamo molto attratti...quindi sarebbe naturale effettuare il passo successivo....ma non arriva....
non ci si organizza per stare insieme ma più per volontà sua che mia....ormai per me il tradimento è al punto di non ritorno....ma lui dice che se si va oltre potrebbe essere agli occhi di tutti troppo evidente e la testa i pensieri non potrebbero reggere....
Io invece sono del parere che arrivati a questo punto...chiare le nostre intenzioni...forse si potrebbe almeno stare insieme....siamo adulti e grandi per capire che certe cose come la famiglia esiteranno sempre e non vogliamo che le cose cambino....
Cosa succede?
perchè non si va oltre?
lui ha paura o è immaturo?
Insomma ditemi qualcosa che io non ci capisco più nulla...
Grazie


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

Lui  ha paura perchè è  maturo, si vede che l'immatura sei tu. Sei solo un giochetto, un flirt per tenere alto il morale, ma sa bene lui che se si passa alla scopata poi son cazzi amari. E' un uomo più saggio di quanto vorresti credere, sa che sarebbe evidente se si scopasse.
Vuoi un consiglio? Cresci, accidenti cresci.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Novembre 2010)

Ti sei trovata un Plutone farlocco, che a differenza di quello vero, invece di rapirti e farti regina degli Inferi, preferisce tenerti in stand-by forse per tutte e due i motivi che hai detto tu: Paura, Immaturità.....ma io sono tanto ingenuo e voglio metterci anche che forse non vuole fare questo alla moglie. Mi sà che la terza non regge tanto vero ?

Edit: Quoto Daniele, può essere infatti che anche il solo sapere che potrebbe averti abbia soddisfatto il suo ego e ciò gli basta.


----------



## Sid (16 Novembre 2010)

In questo periodo la moglie è un po' occupata, lui si stava stufando nell'attesa e ha pensato di ingannare il tempo verificando quanto è figo.
Tu sei caduta come una pera, quindi si è convinto che è figo.
Nel frattempo la moglie si sta liberando dalle incombenze quotidiane e lui non vede l'ora di saltarle addosso (alla moglie).

Troppo cruda?


Realista, secondo me.


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

E probabilmente la moglie è una figona da storia anche!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> si accettano consigli dall'intero forum....
> la storia di infedeltà inizia in ufficio...si sa come va sguardi...poi abbracci...poi carezze...poi baci...e ci fermiamo qui.
> Lui sposato...io sposata....nessuna intenzione di stravolgere le proprie famiglie...siamo molto attratti...quindi sarebbe naturale effettuare il passo successivo....ma non arriva....
> ...


Ma che bello, Proserpina!

Ma non sei felice di vivere gli stessi batticuiri, le stesse indecisioni e gli stessi attorcigliamenti di stomaco degli adolescenti?
Quando un bacio era solo la promessa di un altro bacio e non il modo di tappare una bocca troppo bugiarda e scucita.
Quando il solo sfiorare il braccio o la mano era l'intimità più vibrante e profinda, tanto da far accapponare la pelle.

Ma non ti senti ancora una liceale?
Una che va girando con la gonnellina a pieghe e i capelli legati a coda di cavallo.
Non senti di aver riguadagnato uno status di purezza che che anni passati a masticare pelli di foca e raschiare le setole gialle di tuo marito ti avevano sottratto?

Ma non senti tutta la nostalgia di considerare chi ti sta di fronte un babbeo troglodita, prima perchè ti voleva sbattere troppo presto, ora perchè aspetta troppo tempo a farlo?

Non è magnifico che tu sia regredita mentalmente così bene?
Non è magnifico che tu sia diventata così lurida e sporca?

Per te è bellissimo!

Al tuo lui magari fai un po' schifo...

Con ragazze più santarelline di te al tempo si prese la mononucleosi...
Con te c'è da buscarsi ben di peggio...

Ed anche per questo dovresti essere felice!
Perchè non sei in grado di capire!

Ti apprezzo comunque.

Ciao!


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

*Grazie*

Daniele....se era così maturo...caro mio non doveva neanche iniziare questa storia...se inizi la percorri fino in fondo...sai a che gioco stai giocando.....
La moglie l'ho vista...è bruttina assai e anche chiatta....
forse la figa da paura sono io?........eheheh..questo per ridere un pò..
sono più propensa a sostenere l'opinione di chi ha detto che gli basta sapere che può avere...e quindi soddisfare il suo ego...ma sta di fatto che questa situazione non si capisce.....
Sapete che mi ha detto pochi minuti fa?...io sono in ufficio ora.....questo è quello che ti posso dare...e voi cosa rispondereste?
Attendo ulteriori consigli..


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (16 Novembre 2010)

...


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

il casino è proprio perchè lavoriamo insieme....quindi non so se è meglio far scemare la cosa con delicatezza...visto che non si va avanti...e chiuderla qui....quanto potrà andare avanti con baci e abbracci?
Lui dice che questo può offrire....
Certo se gli capitasse di andare fuori con me per lavoro (cosa probabile) quanti scrupoli si farebbe ad andare oltre? 
Io non voglio incasinarmi....però all'inizio non sembrava dovesse andare così, si facevano progetti per stare quanto possibile un pò insieme, senza compromettere nulla...poi lui mi ha confessaro che in passato già ha avuto una storia del genere......(baci abbracci)...insomma..ma cosa vuole?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ...ma sta di fatto che questa situazione non si capisce.....


Perchè non si capisce ? Ma non potrebbe essere che questo stà semplicemente mettendo tutte le cosine sui piatti della bilancia e ha visto che alla fin fine non gli conviene infilarsi in questa cosa o propio non vuole. E allora perchè hai iniziato, dici giustamente tu ? Bhò, i motivi possono essere millemila, e fra questi c'è proprio: "Fammi vedere se sono ancora buono a....".


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> il casino è proprio perchè lavoriamo insieme....quindi non so se è meglio far scemare la cosa con delicatezza...visto che non si va avanti...e chiuderla qui....quanto potrà andare avanti con baci e abbracci?
> Lui dice che questo può offrire....
> Certo se gli capitasse di andare fuori con me per lavoro (cosa probabile) quanti scrupoli si farebbe ad andare oltre?
> Io non voglio incasinarmi....però all'inizio non sembrava dovesse andare così, si facevano progetti per stare quanto possibile un pò insieme, senza compromettere nulla...poi lui mi ha confessaro che in passato già ha avuto una storia del genere......(baci abbracci)...insomma..ma cosa vuole?


Non si fida di te


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (16 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè non si capisce ? Ma non potrebbe essere che questo stà semplicemente mettendo tutte le cosine sui piatti della bilancia e ha visto che alla fin fine non gli conviene infilarsi in questa cosa o propio non vuole. E allora perchè hai iniziato, dici giustamente tu ? Bhò, i motivi possono essere millemila, e fra questi c'è proprio: "Fammi vedere se sono ancora buono a....".


Forse è più semplice. Magari lei le piace, ma ha avvertito puzza di guai....


----------



## dave.one (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> il casino è proprio perchè lavoriamo insieme....quindi non so se è meglio far scemare la cosa con delicatezza...visto che non si va avanti...e chiuderla qui....quanto potrà andare avanti con baci e abbracci?
> Lui dice che questo può offrire....
> Certo se gli capitasse di andare fuori con me per lavoro (cosa probabile) quanti scrupoli si farebbe ad andare oltre?
> Io non voglio incasinarmi....però all'inizio non sembrava dovesse andare così, si facevano progetti per stare quanto possibile un pò insieme, senza compromettere nulla...poi lui mi ha confessaro che in passato già ha avuto una storia del genere......(baci abbracci)...insomma..ma cosa vuole?


Sai cosa mi fa veramente pensare di tutto ciò che racconti?
Che non hai mai menzionato, nei tuoi tre post, nemmeno una volta tuo marito. Come marito tradito, mi sento molto offeso.
Perché? Che colpa ne ha lui? 
E perché ti fai la domanda "ma cosa vuole"? Fatti la domanda giusta: che cosa vuoi tu!! E prova a rispondere se sei capace.
Ciao.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ..poi lui mi ha confessaro che in passato già ha  avuto una storia del genere......(baci abbracci)...insomma..ma cosa  vuole?





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non si fida di te


O magari ce l'ha piccolo e si vergogna, visto che anche nella storia precedente non ha fatto il grande passo. Ok ok, passatemi la battutaccia ma si avvicina l'ora di pranzo e lo stomaco comincia a farsi sentire. :mrgreen:

Però Dave ha toccato un tasto niente male. Cosa vuoi tu ? Perchè questa storia ti spiazza tanto ?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

Ma perchè cazzo...avete sempre paura di chiamare le cose con il loro nome?
Perchè appioppate etichette a cose che non conoscete, ma che vi fa comodo descrivere o leggere in un certo modo? Mah...
Incredibile quante proiezioni leggo in questo 3d...
Incredibile...


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Forse mio marito non lo cito perchè in passato mi ha riservato qualche disattenzione (tradimento) che dici?
forse non lo cito perchè in questa storia non metto in discussione ciò che ho? 
Lo so non è bello tradire, ma se succede?
ecco perchè sono qui.....mi sento al punto di non ritorno ma non ho alcun rimorso nei confronti di mio marito forse per il primo punto di cui sopra anche se ho perdonato....
Non so se mi credete ma io fino a qualche mese fa pensavo di essere felice, di condurre una vita appagante sotto tutti gli aspetti, con un figlio che è venuto e che desideravo....questa cosa che è successo mi ha fatto ricredere...ma non nei sentimenti che provo per la mia famiglia ma nelle emozioni di tipo quasi prettamente fisico che sto accusando....
mi spiace credetemi....a volte penso...perchè mi è successo?


----------



## Sid (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> il casino è proprio perchè lavoriamo insieme....quindi non so se è meglio far scemare la cosa con delicatezza...visto che non si va avanti...e chiuderla qui....quanto potrà andare avanti con baci e abbracci?
> Lui dice che questo può offrire....


Tu mi sembri parente di Rita 

Lui è piuttosto chiaro: non ti vuole. Non sta cercando neppure di ingannarti per portarti a letto (il chè è tutto dire). Proprio non gli interessa.

Vuoi baci e carezze? Quelli te li potrebbe dare, ma te lo dice perchè sa che una relazione fra colleghi di ufficio che si fermi a baci e carezze è quasi  una barzelletta.
Se io fossi al suo posto, ti direi quello che ti ha detto lui solo  per portarti a riflettere che se proprio vuoi tradire è meglio che ti cerchi un altro, perchè a lui l'articolo non interessa più.

E lascia stare che se aveste occasione di passare più tempo fuori ufficio, lui cederebbe...

Non sarà che il suo rifiuto ti fa arrabbiare e vuoi farlo cedere proprio per il tuo amor proprio?


----------



## Sid (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Forse mio marito non lo cito perchè in passato mi ha riservato qualche disattenzione (tradimento) che dici?
> forse non lo cito perchè in questa storia non metto in discussione ciò che ho?
> Lo so non è bello tradire, ma se succede?
> ecco perchè sono qui.....mi sento al punto di non ritorno ma *non ho alcun rimorso nei confronti di mio marito forse per il primo punto* di cui sopra *anche se ho perdonato....*
> ...


scusa, ma mi è venuto il pensiero che proprio perdonato perdonato, forse... mah!
Hai tutta questa frenesia di concludere con il collega e sembra che non ti interessi granchè il fatto che lui non ti voglia.

Se hai scoperto di non essere felice e di avere ancora qualcosa in sospeso con tuo marito, forse è meglio risolvere quella questione là e solo dopo cercarti qualcuno che ti apprezzi veramente...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè cazzo...avete sempre paura di chiamare le cose con il loro nome?
> Perchè appioppate etichette a cose che non conoscete, ma che vi fa comodo descrivere o leggere in un certo modo? Mah...
> Incredibile quante proiezioni leggo in questo 3d...
> Incredibile...


Conte, nessuna proiezione :mrgreen:

In tutto questo ci vedo solo un uomo comprensibilmente tentennante o per motivi pratici (non vuole incasinarsi al lavoro per esempio) o per motivi che ingenuamente mi piacerebbe fossero quelli veri (innamorato della moglie), e dall'altra c'è una donna, forse meno disincantata, che stà lì a chiedersi: "Ma perchè questo mi ha fatto risvegliare l'ormone e poi non muove per venire a dama ?". Tutto quà :mrgreen:


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

ragazzi forse non ci siamo capiti, io ora sono qui in ufficio a parlare con voi e lui è entrato ben 3 volte con la scusa di cercare pratiche e secondo voi che abbiamo fatto? baciati abbracciati ecc...
Secondo voi non mi vuole?
Se non volesse avere nulla a che fare con me forse non starebbe a cercarmi giusto?
E' lui che viene da me....
Secondo il mio modesto parere non vuole andare oltre perchè ha paura di mettere in discussione ciò che ha e che la moglie lo scopre....insomma non saprebbe sostenere la cosa....mentre quando si è lanciato all'inizio non erano questi i presupposti...


----------



## Sid (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ragazzi forse non ci siamo capiti, io ora sono qui in ufficio a parlare con voi e lui è entrato ben 3 volte con la scusa di cercare pratiche e secondo voi che abbiamo fatto? baciati abbracciati ecc...
> Secondo voi non mi vuole?
> Se non volesse avere nulla a che fare con me forse non starebbe a cercarmi giusto?
> E' lui che viene da me....
> Secondo il mio modesto parere non vuole andare oltre perchè ha paura di mettere in discussione ciò che ha e che la moglie lo scopre....insomma non saprebbe sostenere la cosa....mentre quando si è lanciato all'inizio non erano questi i presupposti...


magari fate un lavoro noioso e ha bisogno di un diversivo ... 

Però... dai... ragioniamo un momento. 
Immagino che anche se tu verrai scoperta, tuo marito non la prenderà bene, per quanto a sua volta ci sia già passato. Eventualmente sei pronta ad affrontare una separazione, a spiegare a parenti ed amici cosa è successo (le voci circolano velocemente), ad organizzare la tua vita da sola con tuo figlio?

Poi... veramente ti basta così poco? Ti basta che uno ti prometta (e magari anche te li dia) baci e abbracci e ti senti gratificata e appagata?
Ti mancava solo questo?

Inoltre... ti riferisci solo a una tua esigenza fisica (e quindi ti basta che voglia fare sesso con te) o stai fantasticando su altri aspetti più emozionali?


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Sid, lo so sarebbe terribile che mio marito lo scoprisse, i presupposti di tutto ciò che sta succedendo e che le famiglie vengano lasciate fuori,niente messaggini, telefonate, niente al di fuori dell'ufficio, sempre con molta cuatela ed attenzione nessuno dei due vuole compromettere ciò che ha. Questa è una condizione fondamentale. Pensa che tutto agosto non ci siamo sentiti visti o messaggiati. Molto dolore per questo ma è così che deve andare.
Non voglio nulla che comprometta ciò che ho vorrei solo avere piccolo e brevi momenti con lui di intimità e cose belle che non ricordavo più.
Sono emozioni belle, una persona che ti apprezza, beh è facile così, tutte le rogne di un rapporto tipo familiare non ci sono, lo so, allora vi chiederete perchè non cerchi di avere ciò da tuo marito?
Non lo so, non lo vedo predisposto, se si parla con lui è solo di problemi e mi smonta qualsiasi entusiasmo, qualsiasi passo verso un rapporto più coinvolgente non ha avuto risposta, ne una carezza ne un bacio...ma dove sono andati a finire?non posso essere sempre io quella che smuove le acque diventa faticoso dopo un pò...ed ecco allora che c'è qualcuno che risveglia in te cose ormai sopite......


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, nessuna proiezione :mrgreen:
> 
> In tutto questo ci vedo solo un uomo comprensibilmente tentennante o per motivi pratici (non vuole incasinarsi al lavoro per esempio) o per motivi che ingenuamente mi piacerebbe fossero quelli veri (innamorato della moglie), e dall'altra c'è una donna, forse meno disincantata, che stà lì a chiedersi: "Ma perchè questo mi ha fatto risvegliare l'ormone e poi non muove per venire a dama ?". Tutto quà :mrgreen:


Per me siamo così...mai visto questo film? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBm9svyFi9U&feature=related


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

Lui non solo ce l'ha piccolo, ma è anche un eiaculatore precoce proabilmente...se fa così ci sarà un motivo no???


----------



## dave.one (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Forse mio marito non lo cito perchè in passato mi ha riservato qualche disattenzione (tradimento) che dici?
> forse non lo cito perchè in questa storia non metto in discussione ciò che ho?
> Lo so non è bello tradire, ma se succede?
> ecco perchè sono qui.....mi sento al punto di non ritorno ma non ho alcun rimorso nei confronti di mio marito forse per il primo punto di cui sopra anche se ho perdonato....
> ...


Chiarissima, e scusa se non sapevo di tuo marito. Ma la domanda era d'obbligo e mi sembrava pertinente chiederlo, in quanto non l'avevi ancora nominato.
Ora, come ti ho chiesto prima, prova a rispondere: Che cosa vuoi tu?
Ciao.


----------



## Sabina (16 Novembre 2010)

Ciao, benvenuta! La prossima volta che entra nel tuo ufficio chiudi la porta a chiave e ti spogli... devi indossare qualcosa di veramente provocante. 
Scherzo.... trovo la storia assurda, non e' che ha qualche problemino sessuale?
Valuta bene se sia il caso continuare una relazione nel posto di lavoro (e se poi va male? vedi Rita). Poi se veramente cosi' non ce la fai lo fai scegliere: o tutto o niente! Non e' che cosi' sia meno tradimento. Lui ti tiene sempre sul filo del rasoio, in un limbo... senza nessuna occasione di scarica del piacere. Chissà ne avrai cosi' tanto fantasticato in questi mesi che magari farlo potrebbe rivelarsi una delusione.


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Cosa voglio?
voglio un momento tutto mio che da anni non ho, un qualcosa di appagante sia fisicamente che emozionalmente....questo voglio...


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Cosa voglio?
> voglio un momento tutto mio che da anni non ho, un qualcosa di appagante sia fisicamente che emozionalmente....questo voglio...



Il tiro con l'arco?

L'ippica?

Il paracadutismo?

:mrgreen:  :up:​


----------



## Sabina (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Cosa voglio?
> voglio un momento tutto mio che da anni non ho, un qualcosa di appagante sia fisicamente che emozionalmente....questo voglio...


Ti capisco Proserpina.... io me li sono presi questi momenti. Senza tanti sensi di colpa. Parlane con lui, non penso sia piacevole vivere la situazione in cui ti trovi. Si può vivere una relazione extraconiugale senza necessariamente farsi beccare... basta avere delle piccole accortezze.


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

*Per Sabina*



Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta! La prossima volta che entra nel tuo ufficio chiudi la porta a chiave e ti spogli... devi indossare qualcosa di veramente provocante.
> Scherzo.... trovo la storia assurda, non e' che ha qualche problemino sessuale?
> Valuta bene se sia il caso continuare una relazione nel posto di lavoro (e se poi va male? vedi Rita). Poi se veramente cosi' non ce la fai lo fai scegliere: o tutto o niente! Non e' che cosi' sia meno tradimento. Lui ti tiene sempre sul filo del rasoio, in un limbo... senza nessuna occasione di scarica del piacere. Chissà ne avrai cosi' tanto fantasticato in questi mesi che magari farlo potrebbe rivelarsi una delusione.


Carissima, beh non credo che abbia dei problemi...almeno da alcune "reazioni" che ho potuto constatare.....io credo che lui abbia paura delle sue reazioni a quello che potrebbe succedere se andassimo oltre, è un vile (ma lo dice stesso lui). Ha paura di non riuscire a gestire la cosa se va oltre, da un lato potrebbe essere apprezzabile il fatto visto che nessuno vuole compromettere quello che ha (famiglia moglie ecc..) ma dall'altro a me pare assurdo che ormai il tradimento almeno mentale è conclamato e quindi mi pare "stupido" doversi proibire di certe emozioni.


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina hai figli con tuo marito?


----------



## Sabina (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Carissima, beh non credo che abbia dei problemi...almeno da alcune "reazioni" che ho potuto constatare.....io credo che lui abbia paura delle sue reazioni a quello che potrebbe succedere se andassimo oltre, è un vile (ma lo dice stesso lui). Ha paura di non riuscire a gestire la cosa se va oltre, da un lato potrebbe essere apprezzabile il fatto visto che nessuno vuole compromettere quello che ha (famiglia moglie ecc..) ma dall'altro a me pare assurdo che ormai il tradimento almeno mentale è conclamato e quindi mi pare "stupido" doversi proibire di certe emozioni.


Mettilo alle strette... negati. Ma tu ce la fai a continuare così'?


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il tiro con l'arco?​
> 
> L'ippica?​
> Il paracadutismo?​
> :mrgreen:  :up:​





Mari' ha detto:


> Proserpina hai figli con tuo marito?


Si un figlio con marito


----------



## Papero (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> si accettano consigli dall'intero forum....
> la storia di infedeltà inizia in ufficio...si sa come va sguardi...poi abbracci...poi carezze...poi baci...e ci fermiamo qui.
> Lui sposato...io sposata....nessuna intenzione di stravolgere le proprie famiglie...siamo molto attratti...quindi sarebbe naturale effettuare il passo successivo....ma non arriva....
> ...


Sensazione mia...
Lui ha già soddisfatto il suo ego e fondamentalmente non gli piaci.


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mettilo alle strette... negati. Ma tu ce la fai a continuare così'?


A me va bene quello che mi da a dircela tutta....anche solo baci e abbracci...mi piaciacciono anche queste emozioni anche se a volte sento di volere di più....


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mettilo alle strette... negati. Ma tu ce la fai a continuare così'?





Papero ha detto:


> Sensazione mia...
> Lui ha già soddisfatto il suo ego e fondamentalmente non gli piaci.


 
E allora perchè anche adesso è entrato nella mia stanza e ci siamo baciati? è lui che è venuto da me...io non lo cerco....
è combattuto nel procedere con altre cose....e non vuole "fregare" la sua vita perchè ha paura di non avere poi il controllo.....


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

Davvero marì ti ha scritto una cosa interessante, mai pensato al paracadutismo o a quelcosa di veramente emozionante? Sinceramente una storiella al lavoro oltre che squallida creerebbe non pochi problemi. Poi se si venisse a scoprire sai che caos? Uno di voi due potrebbe finire senza la propria famiglia ed anche senza lavoro, non è il massimo.
Sei solo in crisi di mezza età anciticipata, non temere quelle emozioni che vuoi le hai già vissute, pensa che c'è chi non le proverà mai, hai già avuto le tue dosi di piacere, adesso vai fino alla morte senza spaccare le palle ad altri.


----------



## Papero (16 Novembre 2010)

Te lo dico per esperienza personale molto simile alla tua. Se ci scopi entri in un ginepraio...

Se iniziate una storia magari saranno belle le emozioni che proverete, sensazioni che vi faranno star bene sicuramente... ma... c'è un ma.. il rovescio della medaglia: il bello che provate adesso lo pagherete tutto, e con gli interessi.


----------



## Illuso (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> si accettano consigli dall'intero forum....
> la storia di infedeltà inizia in ufficio...si sa come va sguardi...poi abbracci...poi carezze...poi baci...e ci fermiamo qui.
> Lui sposato...io sposata....nessuna intenzione di stravolgere le proprie famiglie...siamo molto attratti...quindi sarebbe naturale effettuare il passo successivo....ma non arriva....
> ...


Forse che lui ti voglia solo trombare, ma ha come un presentimento o un pò di più  che invece tu ti voglia fidanzare? cambiare vita?.
Ma lui è già sposato, vuole solo cambiare minestra, e fare due salti in padella,non puoi decidere se dargliela o no e basta?
Chiaraaaaaaaa digli qualcosa


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina, che dirti, parlagli chiaramente che tu vuoi scopare e basta! Stop, niente sentimenti e niente emozioni, solo scopereccio divertimento.


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Forse che lui ti voglia solo trombare, ma ha come un presentimento o un pò di più che invece tu ti voglia fidanzare? cambiare vita?.
> Ma lui è già sposato, vuole solo cambiare minestra, e fare due salti in padella,non puoi decidere se dargliela o no e basta?
> Chiaraaaaaaaa digli qualcosa


 Ma chi si vuole fidanzareeeeeeee...se devo parlare come dici tu ti dico che già glio ho detto che gliela doooooooo....aspetto solo lui.....che non si muove!!!!!Perchè?
io so quello che voglio e gliel'ho detto chiaramente...emozioni emozioni emozioni....


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

*O T serio pero'*



Daniele ha detto:


> Davvero marì ti ha scritto una cosa interessante, mai pensato al paracadutismo o a quelcosa di veramente emozionante? Sinceramente una storiella al lavoro oltre che squallida creerebbe non pochi problemi. Poi se si venisse a scoprire sai che caos? Uno di voi due potrebbe finire senza la propria famiglia ed anche senza lavoro, non è il massimo.
> Sei solo in crisi di mezza età anciticipata, non temere quelle emozioni che vuoi le hai già vissute, pensa che c'è chi non le proverà mai, hai già avuto le tue dosi di piacere, adesso vai fino alla morte senza spaccare le palle ad altri.


Daniele a me piacerebbe molto questo, pero penso che ci voglia molta preparazione​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsRec5ReWUg



o questo, e' molto piu' semplice e fattibile ​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEzWKHrDPQI


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Proserpina, che dirti, parlagli chiaramente che tu vuoi scopare e basta! Stop, niente sentimenti e niente emozioni, solo scopereccio divertimento.


 Daniele la cosa più facile appunto.....sembra poi la più difficile da fare in questa storia.....


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ma chi si vuole fidanzareeeeeeee...se devo parlare come dici tu ti dico che già glio ho detto che gliela doooooooo....aspetto solo lui.....che non si muove!!!!!Perchè?
> io so quello che voglio e gliel'ho detto chiaramente...*emozioni emozioni emozioni...*.



... non si sente all'altezza di dartele  forse lui si sente forte solo nei baci  capita  .


----------



## Sid (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Daniele la cosa più facile appunto.....sembra poi la più difficile da fare in questa storia.....


ma ti pare normale dover convincere uno perchè venga con te?!!!???

ma non è lui quello che ti deve dare le emozioni emozioni emozioni? (Ioi!, lui anche te le dà, solo che non sono quelle che vuoi  )


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina, non prendertela, ma torveresti molti uomini disposti pur di pagare pur di darti queste emozioni, si vede che lui davvero non è interessanto alla mercanzia più di tanto, si gli piace, ma forse vuolel altro.


----------



## Anna A (16 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ma ti pare normale dover convincere uno perchè venga con te?!!!???
> 
> ma non è lui quello che ti deve dare le emozioni emozioni emozioni? (*Ioi!,* lui anche te le dà, solo che non sono quelle che vuoi  )


hai detto bene.. proprio ioi!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (16 Novembre 2010)

..


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Proserpina, cambia soggetto.
> 
> Puoi provare emozioni (se è ciò che cerchi) senza rischiare così tanto, credimi.
> 
> ...


Sembra facile!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Sembra facile!!!!


Per quale motivo hai perdonato il i tradimento/i di tuo marito?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Sembra facile!!!!


E che ce vò ?

Mi sa che devi andare a scuola dalla Matraini.....


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E che ce vò ?
> 
> Mi sa che devi andare a scuola dalla Matraini.....


guarda che io sono una donna:
1. che lavora
2. che ha un figlio piccolo
3. che ha un marito...
quindi tempo per se approssimativamente vicino allo zero
e paradossalmente sul lavoro la questione mi era assaiiii comoda....


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per quale motivo hai perdonato il i tradimento/i di tuo marito?


perchè la persona con cui è successo la conoscevo e tra i due sapevo che la più stronza era lei......furbissima...pensa che mi ha telefonato per dirmelo.....per appararsi...per uscirne pulita e farmi screditare lui...lei era fidanzata e poi si anche sposata co sto tizio, pensa che l'ha detto subito prima al suo fidanzato per far ricadere la colpa sul mio lui....ma le colpe sono sempre a metà si sa ma lei ha agita davvero male e la cosa mi convinta dle fatto che lui è stato aggirato e quindi da qui il perdono....


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> perchè la persona con cui è successo la conoscevo e tra i due sapevo che la più stronza era lei......furbissima...pensa che mi ha telefonato per dirmelo.....per appararsi...per uscirne pulita e farmi screditare lui...lei era fidanzata e poi si anche sposata co sto tizio, pensa che l'ha detto subito prima al suo fidanzato per far ricadere la colpa sul mio lui....ma le colpe sono sempre a metà si sa ma lei ha agita davvero male e la cosa mi convinta dle fatto che lui è stato aggirato e quindi da qui il perdono....



AH! ... hai perdonato tuo marito perche' l'hanno fatto fesso ... non perche' lo amavi etc etc etc ...


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> guarda che io sono una donna:
> 1. che lavora
> 2. che ha un figlio piccolo
> 3. che ha un marito...
> ...


Lavori nel pubblico impiego?


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH! ... hai perdonato tuo marito perche' l'hanno fatto fesso ... non perche' lo amavi etc etc etc ...


mi sembrava implicito che lo amavo!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> mi sembrava implicito che lo amavo!!!!



Forse all'inizio  , ma non ultimamente  .


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lavori nel pubblico impiego?


 
No in quello privato


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse all'inizio  , ma non ultimamente  .


 Certo ultimamente ...per quello che mi sta succedendo ...non lo posso dire...so che se lo amassi non sarei andata a finire in questa storia e di certo non sono orgogliosa di me sotto questo aspetto!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> No in quello privato



... e se il tuo "datore" scopre che voi due invece di lavorare pomiciate :mrgreen: che fa?


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e se il tuo "datore" scopre che voi due invece di lavorare pomiciate :mrgreen: che fa?


 quando c'è lui non lo facciamo ovviamente....siamo molto attenti è un'azienda non un ufficio piccolo


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Certo ultimamente ...per quello che mi sta succedendo ...non lo posso dire...so che se lo amassi non sarei andata a finire in questa storia e di certo non sono orgogliosa di me sotto questo aspetto!!!


... e non credi che sarebbe meglio/giusto/leale parlarne con tuo marito di questo tuo perticolare momento?


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> quando c'è lui non lo facciamo ovviamente....siamo molto attenti è un'azienda non un ufficio piccolo


Ci mancherebbe  .


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e non credi che sarebbe meglio/giusto/leale parlarne con tuo marito di questo tuo perticolare momento?


No perchè è un momento e non ha così importanza come è importante la mia famiglia


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

Allora tu hai un problema con tuo marito e cerchi un flirt che diventi un flirt scopereccio con un collega. Allora, prima di tutto, non ti vergogni anche per l'etica professionale di questo comportamento poco atto al lavoro? Cavoli, si è a lavoro, non in società a fare conoscenza!!!
Ma mi stupisco solo io di questo atteggiamento così rilassato nel posto di lavoro? Cavoli, sembra una di quelle storie alla "Camera caffè", ci manca che il collega si chiami Paolo Bitta.
Oddio, è vero, siamo in italia, la patria in cui solo alcuni sgobbano davvero per mantenere tutto e poi gli altri hanno lo stipendio per tenerli buoni.


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> No perchè è un momento e non ha così importanza come *è importante la mia famiglia*


Ma sei conscia che se tuo marito ti scopre la famiglia te la puoi scordare?

Tu per una scopata corri di questi rischi?


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora tu hai un problema con tuo marito e cerchi un flirt che diventi un flirt scopereccio con un collega. Allora, prima di tutto, non ti vergogni anche per l'etica professionale di questo comportamento poco atto al lavoro? Cavoli, si è a lavoro, non in società a fare conoscenza!!!
> Ma mi stupisco solo io di questo atteggiamento così rilassato nel posto di lavoro? Cavoli, sembra una di quelle storie alla "Camera caffè", ci manca che il collega si chiami Paolo Bitta.
> Oddio, è vero, siamo in italia, la patria in cui solo alcuni sgobbano davvero per mantenere tutto e poi gli altri hanno lo stipendio per tenerli buoni.


 ehi calmo....mica sto ogni secondo della giornata a fare.....insomma ridimensioniamo la cosa, io faccio il mio lavoro non trascuro nulla....attento a sputare sentenze.......


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ehi calmo....mica sto ogni secondo della giornata a fare.....insomma ridimensioniamo la cosa, io faccio il mio lavoro non trascuro nulla....attento a sputare sentenze.......


Quando lavoravo avevo 1 ora di pausa pranzo di cui usufruivo di soli 30 minuti ed un caffè al pomeriggio...il resto era pieno di cose sinceramente da fare, potevo prenderle con calma anche, ma il giorno dopo sarei stato pieno sino alla testa, non ti dico poi quando dovevo andare in qualche ufficio a sistemare un Pc anzianotto, tutto mi si sballava.


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma sei conscia che se tuo marito ti scopre la famiglia te la puoi scordare?
> 
> Tu per una scopata corri di questi rischi?


 
Poi alla fine non è solo quello, comunque ragazzi ancora non ho fatto nulla e ci tengo alla mia famiglia!!!!


----------



## Proserpina (16 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quando lavoravo avevo 1 ora di pausa pranzo di cui usufruivo di soli 30 minuti ed un caffè al pomeriggio...il resto era pieno di cose sinceramente da fare, potevo prenderle con calma anche, ma il giorno dopo sarei stato pieno sino alla testa, non ti dico poi quando dovevo andare in qualche ufficio a sistemare un Pc anzianotto, tutto mi si sballava.


anche io ho un'ora di pausa e ti assicuro che lavoro tantissimo....sono attimi momenti davvero rubati..sguardi carezze che non tolgono nulla al mio lavoro!!!!


----------



## cleo81 (16 Novembre 2010)

Ciao Proserpina.
Benvenuta!

Scusatemi, forse sono un po' tonta, ma vorrei ricapitolare un attimo:
1. Lei in cerca di emozioni, che in famiglia tra figlioletto, lavoro, e marito non trova più.
2. Lui, sposato, ma in cerca di conferme.
3. Lui e lei lavorano insieme.

Si trovano, si piacciono... la cosa va avanti ma non fanno sesso perché lui non vuole. Lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano.
Lei va fuori.

Sono l'ultima che può fare la morale, per cui:
Proserpina, cerca le tue emozioni altrove. Questo lui, o è terribilmente vigliacco o è uno stronzetto, che si compiace di se stesso. Non perderci più tempo. 
Se pensi che hai bisogno di un uomo per trovarle, buttati su una chat qualsiasi e fai amicizia con uno che non sia della tua città, e vedi cosa ne esce. 

@Marì e Daniele: non condivido assolutamente il consiglio del paracadutismo. E' vergognoso. 
Condannare una per una scopata nascosta e consigliarle di buttarsi giù da un aereo. 
Ma stiamo scherzando? Non auguro incidenti a nessuno, ma uno sport così pericoloso con un bimbo piccolo... io preferirei avere una mamma che forse ha passato una serata con un altro, piuttosto che una mamma che in nome delle emozioni ci rimette la vita e mi lascia sola.
Mi dispiace, ma io che sono sola, non posso non alzarmi indignata contro un discorso simile.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ehi calmo....mica sto ogni secondo della giornata a fare.....insomma ridimensioniamo la cosa, io faccio il mio lavoro non trascuro nulla....attento a sputare sentenze.......


Cara cominci a conoscere l'utente Daniele...
Lui è così...e credimi fin'ora ti è andata bene eh?
Purtroppo lui i traditori/ici non li può vedere è peggio che gargamella con i puffi, ma è un buon diavolaccio eh?
Ma se cerchi un completo pamphelt di sentenze, giudizi e insulti, lui è il tuo uomo!


----------



## Tubarao (16 Novembre 2010)

Chiedendomi quale divinità del monte Olimpo io debba aver offeso per essere costretto a lavorare da anni in enormi open space dove il massimo grado d'intimità che posso scambiare con le colleghe è la condivisione della ciabatta elettrica per l'alimentazione del PC (E te credo che poi vado in bianco lavato e stirato...:incazzato rispondo a Proserpina: mi sembra che il problema sia risolto no ? :mrgreen: Cioè, a questo o gli salti addosso e lo butti mò di pelle d'orso sul pavimento la prossima volta che viene a cercare una pratica, oppure nisba. 
Ma dato che mi sembra di aver capito che se ti attivi per la tattica violenza :mrgreen: si perde tutta la motivazione e la magia che cercavi quando ti sei infilata in questa cosa.....basta, questa cosa non s'ha da fare.........(almeno con quello). 



PS: Spero si sia capito che questo è un post semi-scherzoso :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ciao Proserpina.
> Benvenuta!
> 
> Scusatemi, forse sono un po' tonta, ma vorrei ricapitolare un attimo:
> ...



E chi l'ha "condannata"  scherzi? ... lo Jumping e' uno sport molto diffuso anche in Italia (informati), chi lo ha praticato dice che da delle emozioni "Uniche" , altro che sesso  ... mi sa che mi hai letta proprio male Cleo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ciao Proserpina.
> Benvenuta!
> 
> Scusatemi, forse sono un po' tonta, ma vorrei ricapitolare un attimo:
> ...


Brava Cleo! 
Sei un mito...
Hai detto ciò che io avrei detto con altre parole...
Ragazzi certe cose succedono solo perchè viviamo in una società in cui la promiscuità sessuale è enorme.
Galeotto fu l'ufficio?
Ma figuriamoci, è Proserpina che scopre un mondo, che per tantissime persone è la norma.
Lui non se la sente?
Avrà i suoi motivi no? Che ne sappiamo noi?
Che a me non è mai capitato quel..." Sarebbe bello ma non possiamo?"...
Io non ho problemi a dire a me stesso che una signora con cui ho rapporti di lavoro mi fa un sesso incredibile.
Siamo solo alle occhiate.
E suppongo resteranno occhiate.
Il primo che va oltre mette in imbarazzo l'altro.
Entrambe date le circostanze potremmo trovarci in situazioni altamente disdicevoli.
Ma se io una sera incontrassi questa signora, in un ambiente neutro e lontano dalla situazione di lavoro...ehm...
Novanta su cento...va a finire in quel modo.

Ma poi?
Come saranno i rapporti di lavoro?
Le telefonate saranno solo per lavoro?
O il lavoro diventerà pretesto per qualcos'altro?


----------



## cleo81 (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E chi l'ha "condannata"  scherzi? ... lo Jumping e' uno sport molto diffuso anche in Italia (informati), chi lo ha praticato dice che da delle emozioni "Uniche" , altro che sesso  ... mi sa che mi hai letta proprio male Cleo.


Conosco bene quello sport, come anche il paracadutismo.
Ok per le emozioni, ma purtroppo restano sport estremi e pericolosi.


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

Se se ... buonanotte!

:uhoh:​


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Conosco bene quello sport, come anche il paracadutismo.
> Ok per le emozioni, ma purtroppo restano sport estremi e pericolosi.



... anche salire in macchina e' pericoloso.


----------



## cleo81 (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... anche salire in macchina e' pericoloso.


Palle.
Mi dispiace, ma non riesco a venirti incontro.
Un genitore certe cose non le dovrebbe fare.
La macchina sei obbligato a prenderla nella vita di ogni giorno.
Il paracadutismo no. Lo scegli. 
E se ci lasci le penna, poi piangono gli altri.

La vita è dura per chi resta.
Meglio chiudere questo O.T.

E chiedo scusa agli altri per l'intrusione.


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Palle.
> Mi dispiace, ma non riesco a venirti incontro.
> Un genitore certe cose non le dovrebbe fare.
> La macchina sei obbligato a prenderla nella vita di ogni giorno.
> ...


Anche farsi una scopata tanto per far qualcosa di "emozionante" manda una fomiglia a farsi fottere, e chi ci rimette e soffre di piu' sono i figli, sai?

Ma ci pensate mai  .


----------



## cleo81 (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche farsi una scopata tanto per far qualcosa di "emozionante" manda una fomiglia a farsi fottere, e chi ci rimette e soffre di piu' sono i figli, sai?
> 
> Ma ci pensate mai  .


Sono piani diversi.
Ho già scritto su, meglio una mamma così (che può essere un'ottima madre) che senza una mamma.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara cominci a conoscere l'utente Daniele...
> Lui è così...e credimi fin'ora ti è andata bene eh?
> *Purtroppo lui i traditori/ici non li può vedere è peggio che gargamella* *con i puffi*, ma è un buon diavolaccio eh?
> Ma se cerchi un completo pamphelt di sentenze, giudizi e insulti, lui è il tuo uomo!


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Sono piani diversi.
> Ho già scritto su, meglio una mamma così (che può essere un'ottima madre) *che senza una mamma*.


... e chi gliela vuole togliere la mamma, qui si corre il rischio di frantumare una famiglia ... non penso che il marito possa essere clemente, un calcio in culo a lei e' assicurato ... poi ci sono i "cornuti contenti" e qui mi fermo.


----------



## fatata56 (16 Novembre 2010)

Secondo me lui non é molto convinto.. non sò se é un problema "morale" o fisico o altro... Per esperienza mia io e il mio amante abbiamo provato ogni tavolo e ogni angolo dell'ufficio abbiamo fatto delle ..... memorabili in certi angoletti... non ci siamo mai fatti di queste storie...:scopa:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Chiedendomi quale divinità del monte Olimpo io debba aver offeso per essere costretto a lavorare da anni in enormi open space dove il massimo grado d'intimità che posso scambiare con le colleghe è la condivisione della ciabatta elettrica per l'alimentazione del PC (E te credo che poi vado in bianco lavato e stirato*..:incazzato:.) rispondo a Proserpina: mi sembra che il problema sia risolto no ? :mrgreen: Cioè, a questo o gli salti addosso e lo butti mò di pelle d'orso sul pavimento la prossima volta che viene a cercare una pratica, oppure nisba.
> Ma dato che mi sembra di aver capito che se ti attivi per la tattica violenza :mrgreen: si perde tutta la motivazione e la magia che cercavi quando ti sei infilata in questa cosa.....basta, questa cosa non s'ha da fare.........(almeno con quello).
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anch'io sono messa così. Peccato che non hai idea di cosa succede su ascensori, montacarichi e negli uffici dopo l'orario di ufficio.......Dovresti chiedere alle signore che fanno le pulizie

Per quanto riguarda invece questo 3d sono anch'io convinta che ci sia qualcosa che non va. C'è della titubanza secondo me dovuta alla paura di rischiare famiglia o peggio di creare una brutta situazione in ufficio


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

Paracadutismo e Bungee jumping sono sicuramente pericolosi, ma se fatti con le dovute cautele (tutte) non sono meno pericolose di fare sesso con una persona che non sia il tuo partner, visto che nel mondo attuale basta una scopata per pigliarsi una bella malattia (poi andatemi a dire dei preservativi, anche quelli si rompono).
Onestamente, prendere la macchina è molto pericoloso, ci sono persone che corrono in strada e che se ne fottono se nell'altra macchina c'è una mamma....deve fare strada e basta. 
In un caso una donna agisce con se stessa e su se stessa, nell'altro caso una donna agisce contro un'altra mettendo di mezzo un terzo.
Due fammiglie al prezzo di una madre morta...mi sa che alla lunga a giudicare i danni sia meglio una morta che due figure (o paterna o materna) parzialmente assenti.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (16 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora tu hai un problema con tuo marito e cerchi un flirt che diventi un flirt scopereccio con un collega. Allora, prima di tutto, non ti vergogni anche per l'etica professionale di questo comportamento poco atto al lavoro? Cavoli, si è a lavoro, non in società a fare conoscenza!!!
> Ma mi stupisco solo io di questo atteggiamento così rilassato nel posto di lavoro? Cavoli, sembra una di quelle storie alla "Camera caffè", ci manca che il collega si chiami Paolo Bitta.
> Oddio, è vero, siamo in italia, la patria in cui *solo alcuni sgobbano davvero per mantenere tutto e poi gli altri hanno lo stipendio per tenerli buoni*.


Guarda che stai parlando di qualcuno che lavora nell'efficientissimo mondo privato, neh ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

Mah...Proserpina...nulla di che...a me stupisce come nel primo post hai parlato al plurale.
Dicevo proiezioni perchè lui lo conosciamo attraverso gli occhi di lei, e non siamo nella sua testa. Cioè (IMHO) ho sempre sostenuto che certe cose capitano e non si sa bene come. Mi stupisce come Proserpina le voglia provocare. Magari lui è solo confuso e spaventato no?
Facile essere che so indulgenti con i traditori, se si è traditori no?
Ma mettiamo che il nostro uomo, sia al primo appuntamento con l'adulterio. E che non ne sia pienamente convinto. Cioè ragazzi, a me è capitato ( ed eravamo in 4 a supplicarlo) di vedere un uomo piangere come una fontana per il senso di colpa per essere andato con una prostituta. Una cosa incredibile, per una settimana ci ha rotto i coglioni, con sta storia che doveva confessare. Cazzo in 4 a riempirgli la testa, taci con tua moglie, XD, taci...
Alla fine gli dicemmo...maddai smettila che sei stupido, guarda noi, sono anni che andiamo con le puttane e guarda come stiamo bene, cosa vuoi che sia, tutti andiamo con le puttane è che ce lo teniamo per noi, anzi vieni conosciamo un posto...una strada...
Lui si rasserenò e disse...allora non ho fatto una cosa molto grave...e noi...nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....
Ovvio noi non andavamo a puttane...ma abbiamo assolto questo qui dal suo senso di colpa.

Oppure Proserpina, io sarei come il tuo collega, se sento odor di bruciato...cazzo e se poi tu perdi la testa e ti attacchi dietro a me? 

Insomma magari sta solo valutando il caso.

Sui baci...e chi vi ha detto che debba essere sempre sesso?
Con i baci si possono esprimere cose intimissime.
A volte molto più appaganti di una scopata legata ad ansie ed imbarazzi...magari lui vuole andare solo pian piano.
Ricordo una donna con cui ho avuto un solo lunghissimo e beato bacio una notte in un ponte a Vicenza, come una delle esperienze erotiche più appaganti di tutta la mia vita.

Abbiamo ora mai banalizzato troppo il sesso.

Proserpina e la pacchetta sul culetto no? XD?

Poi sono tante le dinamiche...se la cosa si viene a sapere insomma...uhm...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io sono messa così. Peccato che non hai idea di cosa succede su ascensori, montacarichi e negli uffici dopo l'orario di ufficio.......Dovresti chiedere alle signore che fanno le pulizie
> 
> Per quanto riguarda invece questo 3d sono anch'io convinta che ci sia qualcosa che non va. C'è della titubanza secondo me dovuta alla paura di rischiare famiglia o peggio di creare una brutta situazione in ufficio


Stai zitta XD....che poi Daniele diventa manutentore di ascensori...e li fa sabotare...sai quanti ne beccherebbe?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Forse mio marito non lo cito perchè in passato mi ha riservato qualche disattenzione (tradimento) che dici?
> forse non lo cito perchè in questa storia non metto in discussione ciò che ho?
> Lo so non è bello tradire, ma *se succede*?


 a me non capita di tromabare con qualcuno...quando ciò si verifica è perchè c'è la ferma intenzione di farlo.


> ...perchè mi è successo?


Può darsi che tu non sia più innamorata di tuo marito, oppure che tu non abbia davvero perdonato...non credi valga la pena pensarci bene prima di slatare il fosso?


Secondo me lui non è titubante, ti ha già confessato di aver avuto un'altra storia fatta di baci e abbracci.
Forse a lui basta questo, nulla di più.
Qualche coccola e il sapere che tu lo desideri...altrimenti dubito che sarebbe riuscito a lasciare il suo amico nei pantaloni 8visto anche quanto ti consideri desiderabile).


----------



## fatata56 (16 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai zitta XD....che poi Daniele diventa manutentore di ascensori...e li fa sabotare...sai quanti ne beccherebbe?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rofl:

Conte mi parli un pò di te ? Mi incuriosisci molto... sii solo un pò meno ermetico...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> Conte mi parli un pò di te ? Mi incuriosisci molto... sii solo un pò meno ermetico...


Io....ermetico?
Ma se sono un libro aperto...
Se leggi tra le righe c'è scritto tutto, ma proprio tutto...
Aspetta che leggo io un po' di te no?


----------



## Sabina (16 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> Conte mi parli un pò di te ? Mi incuriosisci molto... sii solo un pò meno ermetico...


E' questo l'effetto che fa ....incuriosire:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' questo l'effetto che fa ....incuriosire:mrgreen:


Saby se fai così mi chiudo a riccio no?
Sono timidissimo...


----------



## fatata56 (16 Novembre 2010)

Sono timidissimo...[/QUOTE]
 Ti arrivano le mie mail?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Sono timidissimo...


 Ti arrivano le mie mail?[/QUOTE]

Si no?
( ehm stiamo svaccando il 3d)...ehm...


----------



## fatata56 (16 Novembre 2010)

Si no?
( ehm stiamo svaccando il 3d)...ehm...[/QUOTE]
 Scusa, non ti seguo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Saby se fai così mi chiudo a riccio no?
> Sono timidissimo...


 
conte che faccio, apro un fans club anche per te?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> conte che faccio, apro un fans club anche per te?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Noooooooooooo...dai sai che sono troppo egocentrico e accentratore...no per carità...ho sempre troppe questioni oggettive da seguire


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> si accettano consigli dall'intero forum....
> la storia di infedeltà inizia in ufficio...si sa come va sguardi...poi abbracci...poi carezze...poi baci...e ci fermiamo qui.
> Lui sposato...io sposata....nessuna intenzione di stravolgere le proprie famiglie...siamo molto attratti...quindi sarebbe naturale effettuare il passo successivo....ma non arriva....
> ...


Benvenuta.

Ragazza mia, leggi bene qui.
Dopo, se vuoi, butta tutto nel cesso e tira l'acqua.

Dai rapporti sul luogo di lavoro ti verranno solo guai e casini:
pensa solo che potresti prestare il fianco a qualche collega invidioso anche a distanza di tempo.

E poi...in che mondo vivi, xD?

Da quando si perde tempo a sminchiarsi con baci e abbracci?
Dove siamo? Alla scuola elementare?
Ricordati del grande Horace Nelson:" Non badate alle manovre, puntate dritti sul nemico". Non un grande marinaio, ma un eccellente combattente....

Se non vi siete accordati finora per consumare altrove è difficile che succeda da qui all'eternità.

Se vuoi intraprendere la strada dell'adulterio incomincia dalla cosa più importante, sceglierti l'amico giusto.

Rileggiti Cleo, per esempio...ma anche gli uomini.
Loro hanno una testa fina per capire certe dinamiche elementari che noi donne ci ostiniamo a complicare.


----------



## aristocat (16 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina, premesso che quoto il Conte su quello che ha scritto e in particolare sul fatto che forse valuta la "fattibilità" del tutto, ti chiedo che cosa ha fatto scattare la scintilla con lui, che cosa apprezzi e trovi irresistibile di quest'uomo.

Incarna il tuo ideale di compagno? E' un gentiluomo, altruista ecc. ecc.?

Non so, al di là della situazione "fuori-schema", che cosa ti attrae di questo collega?

Cioè mi ha colpito che di com'è veramente lui, nel profondo, non ne hai mai parlato :singleeye::condom:


----------



## Proserpina (17 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Proserpina, premesso che quoto il Conte su quello che ha scritto e in particolare sul fatto che forse valuta la "fattibilità" del tutto, ti chiedo che cosa ha fatto scattare la scintilla con lui, che cosa apprezzi e trovi irresistibile di quest'uomo.
> 
> Incarna il tuo ideale di compagno? E' un gentiluomo, altruista ecc. ecc.?
> 
> ...


Beh mi attrae la sua testa, come ragiona, com'è come persona, dinamica, allegra,  ..... una boccata di aria fresca e frizzante.


----------



## Proserpina (17 Novembre 2010)

*Grazie*

Vi ringrazio tutti per i più diversi contributi che mi avete dato.
Iniziamo col dire che non sono una ragazzina ho 43 anni e ho già allontanto molte vicende che mi avrebbero potuto coinvlgere....vuoi per principio, vuoi perchè non mi interessavano, sta di fatto che in tale situazione non mi sono mai trovata.....
So quello che voglio adesso, emozionarmi.....penso sia capitato almeno una volta nella vita anche a voi.
Non sarà la persona giusta forse quella che adesso mi gira attorno..ma mi emoziona e sembra che nessuno dei due voglia compromettere la propria vita, la stima l'attrazione c'è tutto e quindi vogliamo evitare di fare cavolate, aspettare il momento giusto per stare un pò insieme ed "emozionarci"....mi sembrava tutto in linea tra di noi....ma i mesi passano e penso che come dice Cleo forse lui sia un pò "vigliacco". Ad un certo punto ci si chiede...ma perchè non si va avanti?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2010)

Quoto Chiara in tutto. 
Mi spaventano i legami dai quali non puoi fuggire, in caso vada male, perchè obbligati a frequentarsi, come in ambito lavorativo.
Secondo se lui fosse veramente attratto da te avrebbe già organizzato il modo per trovarvi in un luogo più adatto e arrivare al dunque.
Se non l'ha fatto o non gli piaci abbastanza oppure ci sono altri motivi che non sappiamo, io lascerei perdere.


----------



## dave.one (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Cosa voglio?
> voglio un momento tutto mio che da anni non ho, un qualcosa di appagante sia fisicamente che emozionalmente....questo voglio...


Ciao, è una legittima richiesta.
L'unico consiglio che mi vien da darti è di tenere in conto se questa tua richiesta sia condivisibile, e se non causi dolore a qualcun altro o a qualcun'altra. 
Un in bocca al lupo, è d'obbligo.


----------



## Proserpina (17 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, è una legittima richiesta.
> L'unico consiglio che mi vien da darti è di tenere in conto se questa tua richiesta sia condivisibile, e se non causi dolore a qualcun altro o a qualcun'altra.
> Un in bocca al lupo, è d'obbligo.


se leggi l'ultima mio messaggio capisci che non riesco a capire perchè non si fa avanti.....escluderei il fatto che possa non piacergli avenzerei invece l'ipotesi che forse è vigliacco e non vuole andare oltre per comodità.....per non incorrere in casini, ma tutto è gestibile tra persone adulte....


----------



## oceansize (17 Novembre 2010)

così a occhio mi sa che Dave parlava di tuo marito (e la moglie di lui, ma tanto i partner spariscono totalmente in questi casi)...
cmq di tutta questa storia, a me pare che si stia spostando il problema. insoddisfazione personale-->emozioni date da un'altra persona.
nessun tentativo di risolvere davvero.
e se l'altro non risponde ai nostri bisogni si battono i piedi senza riflettere su se stessi.
quindi immagino sia dura e anche una bella fregatura.
poi non so perché lui non ci sta, ma tant'è.


----------



## Proserpina (17 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> così a occhio mi sa che Dave parlava di tuo marito (e la moglie di lui, ma tanto i partner spariscono totalmente in questi casi)...
> cmq di tutta questa storia, a me pare che si stia spostando il problema. insoddisfazione personale-->emozioni date da un'altra persona.
> nessun tentativo di risolvere davvero.
> e se l'altro non risponde ai nostri bisogni si battono i piedi senza riflettere su se stessi.
> ...


Credimi prima di conoscere qusta persona ero felice, pensavo che quello che avevo mi bastava, non cercavo nulla, poi è scoppiata la bomba....
Io non voglio assolutamente mettere in discussione la mia vita, mi sa che questo assomiglia più ad un capriccio e di certo non voglio che porti il dolore di nessuno, di mio marito.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ragazzi forse non ci siamo capiti, io ora sono qui in ufficio a parlare con voi e lui è entrato ben 3 volte con la scusa di cercare pratiche e secondo voi che abbiamo fatto? baciati abbracciati ecc...
> Secondo voi non mi vuole?
> Se non volesse avere nulla a che fare con me forse non starebbe a cercarmi giusto?
> E' lui che viene da me....
> Secondo il mio modesto parere non vuole andare oltre perchè ha paura di mettere in discussione ciò che ha e che la moglie lo scopre....insomma non saprebbe sostenere la cosa....mentre quando si è lanciato all'inizio non erano questi i presupposti...


 
forse è solo molto furbo e magari è rimasto scottato da una vicenda precedente

ti bacia ti abbraccia e ti cucina

ha chiarito che non può dare di più
ma quando tu sarai cotta a puntino e pretenderai la trombata, lui tromberà per tutto il tempo che durerà felice e contento sapendo di non doverti altro
così che se tu dovessi farti dei film lui sarebbe "moralmente" a posto

gli piaci, stai tranquilla (se, come mi pare, 'sto dubbio ti accora)

d'altronde, son pochini gli uomini che disdegnerebbero un'occasione clandestina, salvo che l'artolo femminile che gli offre l'occasione non sia proprio inguardabile e a volte anche se lo è


----------



## Amoremio (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Poi alla fine non è solo quello, comunque ragazzi *ancora non ho fatto nulla* e ci tengo alla mia famiglia!!!!


 
non credo che tuo marito concorderebbe


----------



## oceansize (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Credimi prima di conoscere qusta persona ero felice, pensavo che quello che avevo mi bastava, non cercavo nulla, poi è scoppiata la bomba....
> Io non voglio assolutamente mettere in discussione la mia vita, mi sa che questo assomiglia più ad un capriccio e di certo non voglio che porti il dolore di nessuno, di mio marito.


ok allora cerca di spostare l'attenzione e rifletti su quello che hai scritto. pensavi che ti bastava.
è solo un capriccio.
poi è vero come dice amoremio che può succedere che alla fine capitolerà, oppure è solo uno che vuole giocare senza bruciarsi.
personalmente non vedo grande gioia in tutto questo, anche se doveste poi iniziare una relazione. nel senso che sì ti toglierai il capriccio, vivrai nuove emozioni, ma non ti sarai fermata a riflettere su di te.
e sul perché metti a rischio la tua famiglia per un capriccio.
perché potrai essere furba e attenta quanto vuoi, ma se ti partirà la testa per l'altro, tuo marito qualcosa percepirà e ne soffrirà.
a meno che non sia distratto e si faccia i fatti suoi.
poi come ha scritto qualcuno in un altro 3d, sai tutto questo ma in questo momento non te ne frega nulla.

io cerco di capire cosa succeda in questi casi, mi rimane difficile dato che mi viene da stare dalla parte di tuo marito, però ci provo.
la tristezza però rimane.


----------



## Proserpina (17 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> ok allora cerca di spostare l'attenzione e rifletti su quello che hai scritto. pensavi che ti bastava.
> è solo un capriccio.
> poi è vero come dice amoremio che può succedere che alla fine capitolerà, oppure è solo uno che vuole giocare senza bruciarsi.
> personalmente non vedo grande gioia in tutto questo, anche se doveste poi iniziare una relazione. nel senso che sì ti toglierai il capriccio, vivrai nuove emozioni, ma non ti sarai fermata a riflettere su di te.
> ...


io davvero non voglio mettere a rischio la mia famiglia, pensavo di essere serena per quello che avevo e vorrei cercare di recuperare senza superare quella soglia per non soffrire e soprattutto far soffrire gli altri.
Ora sono entrata in questo tunnel che mi risucchia verso se e ho difficoltà a ripercorrere al contrario.....ma non voglio stravolgere la vita di nessuno compresa la mia.....a volte penso che ce la farò....ma volte la voce delle sirene mi ammalia e non vorrei perdere quest'occasione per vivere qualcosa di bello.....ogniuno poi credi di superare la cosa, se succede di stare con lui.....lo so benissima che tra il dire e il fare........
aiutooooooo!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> io davvero non voglio mettere a rischio la mia famiglia, pensavo di essere serena per quello che avevo e vorrei cercare di recuperare senza superare quella soglia per non soffrire e soprattutto far soffrire gli altri.
> Ora sono entrata in questo tunnel che mi risucchia verso se e ho difficoltà a ripercorrere al contrario.....ma non voglio stravolgere la vita di nessuno compresa la mia.....a volte penso che ce la farò....ma volte la voce delle sirene mi ammalia e non vorrei perdere quest'occasione per vivere qualcosa di bello.....ogniuno poi credi di superare la cosa, se succede di stare con lui.....lo so benissima che tra il dire e il fare........
> aiutooooooo!!!!


intanto, smetti di fare il juke box di bacini e strusciamenti

e prova a concentrarti su te stessa


----------



## oceansize (17 Novembre 2010)

sicuramente altri sapranno dirti cose più pertinenti, io non ho esperienza nè di matrimonio nè di tradimenti fatti, quindi ti  parlo solo per esperienze lette e sentite in questo forum e per sensibilità personale 

quindi mi immagino il tunnel emi immagino la forte tentazione.
dicono che poi sia come una droga. tu te la sentiresti di provare l'eroina sapendo che potresti non riuscire a smettere? chiaro non è la stessa cosa.
oppure che so, sei a dieta ma c'è un dolce irresistibile. lo mangi ma poi sai che dovrai smaltirlo e forse manderà in fumo il tuo tentativo di dieta.
oppure smetti di fumare e ti dici ma sì cosa vuoi che può farmi una sigaretta ogni tanto? e poi ricominci come una ciminiera.
a proposito del fumo, conosco miei amici che ne fumano una ogni tanto o solo dopo cena o solo il we.
io so che non ce la farei mai, che se solo ne toccassi una il rischio di riprendere a fumarne 20 al giorno sarebbe altissimo e dovrei fare uno sforzo enorme per smettere di nuovo. allora non lo faccio neanche e sto davvero meglio così. 

se leggi cleo o chiara vedrai come per loro sembri semplice discernere "amici" e famiglia.
lo sarebbe anche per te?
perché se così non è, io rifletterei ancora un po', poi le tentazioni forti sono dure da scacciare quindi fai tu.

edit: sono esempi un po' campati per aria, però in tutti questi c'è una componente. una compensazione di qualcosa che ci manca. il lavoro duro è scoprire cos'è


----------



## Proserpina (17 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> sicuramente altri sapranno dirti cose più pertinenti, io non ho esperienza nè di matrimonio nè di tradimenti fatti, quindi ti parlo solo per esperienze lette e sentite in questo forum e per sensibilità personale
> 
> quindi mi immagino il tunnel emi immagino la forte tentazione.
> dicono che poi sia come una droga. tu te la sentiresti di provare l'eroina sapendo che potresti non riuscire a smettere? chiaro non è la stessa cosa.
> ...


 E' facile parlare, ma quando ci si trova dentro, ragazzi.......
quanto è difficile!!!!....ti ringrazio peri suggerimenti....ma penso che qualsiasi passo farò lo farò cosciente di farlo....sono in generale una persona razionale e che non rischia mettendo a repentaglio quello che ha.....quindi rifletterò su quanto detto ma per adesso mi godo quello che posso....sento questo...mi spiace se vi deludo....lo farò sempre con la testa sulle spalle...


----------



## oceansize (17 Novembre 2010)

infatti come ho detto parlo solo per esperienze indirette 
e cmq qui non deludi nessuno, davvero, è la tua vita e il tuo percorso, nessuno può dirti cosa fare. 
ci si confronta e si cerca di spezzettare le situazioni per comprenderle, dato che ci sono più persone coinvolte.
io dico le mie sensazioni che percepisco da fuori, sia della situazione che di quello che vivi, ma non ci sono dentro 
in ogni caso in bocca al lupo :up:

edit: mica dico che è facile...ma cosa lo è?


----------



## Sid (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> E' facile parlare, ma quando ci si trova dentro, ragazzi.......
> quanto è difficile!!!!....ti ringrazio peri suggerimenti....ma penso che qualsiasi passo farò lo farò cosciente di farlo....sono in generale una persona razionale e che non rischia mettendo a repentaglio quello che ha.....quindi rifletterò su quanto detto ma per adesso mi godo quello che posso....sento questo...mi spiace se vi deludo....lo farò sempre con la testa sulle spalle...


dal di fuori per ora, almeno a me, dai l'impressione di aver mandato la razionalità a farsi benedire.
Nessuno pretende di dirti cosa fare, ci mancherebbe!
Io non ti conosco eppure mi spiace perchè da quello che hai scritto, la possibilità che le cose non vadano come hai previsto sono molto alte, così come il rischio che la tua sofferenza sia direttamente proporzionale alle emozioni che ti saresti aspettata di avere (e che per assurdo, dopo 3-4 mesi?, sembra quasi che tu debba elemosinare).


----------



## cleo81 (17 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> se leggi cleo o chiara vedrai come per loro sembri semplice discernere "amici" e famiglia.
> lo sarebbe anche per te?
> perché se così non è, io rifletterei ancora un po', poi le tentazioni forti sono dure da scacciare quindi fai tu.


Non è semplice, ma si impara. 
Certo, credo che ci sia una forte predisposizione caratteriale, che nel mio caso significa razionalità, indipendenza, un pizzico di egoismo. 
Consapevolezza che l'unica persona che non mi abbandonerà mai sono io.
E prepararmi di conseguenza per sopravvivere ad ogni eventualità.

Togliersi (e qui si fa fatica all'inizio) il prosciutto davanti agli occhi quando senti le farfalle nello stomaco.

Devi capire che cosa è indispensabile e che cosa è un'optional per la tua vita. 
Gli optional migliorano la vita che già va bene. Vanno abbandonati nel caso creassero problemi.
Il mio compagno viene prima di tutto, così la sua famiglia. Farei qualsiasi cosa per loro se ne avessero bisogno.
Il mio amico... è la corsa sull'ottovolante e lo zucchero filato.


----------



## oceansize (17 Novembre 2010)

capisco.
beh a me piace giocare e lo zucchero filato e mi bastano. e se non mi bastano cerco o mi invento un altro gioco, tutto mio, senza usare quello degli altri.
e nn fumo più e sto meglio così. perché se ricominciassi saprei che il benessere sarebbe momentaneo ed effimero. e ci perderei in salute.
credo ci sia più di quello che dici e più di un pizzico di egoismo.
io davvero non posso comprendere. ma un po' mi si gela il sangue a sentire tanta freddezza.
non è un giudizio ci mancherebbe, solo che non credo sia tutto qui. o se lo è, beh significa che davvero ci sia qualcosa di troppo lontano da me per capire.

e la tristezza e la rabbia rimangono intatte, non ci posso fare niente.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> io davvero non voglio mettere a rischio la mia famiglia, pensavo di essere serena per quello che avevo e vorrei cercare di recuperare senza superare quella soglia per non soffrire e soprattutto far soffrire gli altri.
> Ora sono entrata in questo tunnel che mi risucchia verso se e ho difficoltà a ripercorrere al contrario.....ma non voglio stravolgere la vita di nessuno compresa la mia.....a volte penso che ce la farò....ma volte la voce delle sirene mi ammalia e non vorrei perdere quest'occasione per vivere qualcosa di bello.....ogniuno poi credi di superare la cosa, se succede di stare con lui.....lo so benissima che tra il dire e il fare........
> aiutooooooo!!!!


C'è qualcuno che chiede aiuto !!!!!!
Sta annegando !!!!
Ecco, gli lancio il salvagente giusto !!!!

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Novembre 2010)

Prosperpiniella, spero tu capisca che è per sdrammatizzare, neh ?

Un abbraccio

Ettore


----------



## Daniele (17 Novembre 2010)

Credo che non sia egoismo, ma una freddezza totale. Penso che chi fa queste cose con questa freddezza le fa solo perchè incapace di provare vere sensazioni e crede di provarle.
Credo che queste persone siano dei simulatori anche per se stessi, ho paura che non abbiano mai provato ne felicità e ne infelicità propriamente dette, se non sensazioni deboli e fiacche, perchè dico queste? percè se si vivesse davvero si comprenderebbe davvero quanto può essere bella la felicità e quanto possa portare in giù l'infelicità, quest'ultima se protratta nel tempo porta alla morte.


----------



## cleo81 (17 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Credo che non sia egoismo, ma una freddezza totale. Penso che chi fa queste cose con questa freddezza le fa solo perchè incapace di provare vere sensazioni e crede di provarle.
> Credo che queste persone siano dei simulatori anche per se stessi, ho paura che non abbiano mai provato ne felicità e ne infelicità propriamente dette, se non sensazioni deboli e fiacche, perchè dico queste? percè se si vivesse davvero si comprenderebbe davvero quanto può essere bella la felicità e quanto possa portare in giù l'infelicità, quest'ultima se protratta nel tempo porta alla morte.


Hai ragione Daniele, sicuramente c'è freddezza.
Ma ti garantisco che la felicità, e anche l'infelicità, arrivano... non sono facili da arginare purtroppo. 
Arrivano come una tegola che ti cade sulla testa.


----------



## Proserpina (17 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> dal di fuori per ora, almeno a me, dai l'impressione di aver mandato la razionalità a farsi benedire.
> Nessuno pretende di dirti cosa fare, ci mancherebbe!
> Io non ti conosco eppure mi spiace perchè da quello che hai scritto, la possibilità che le cose non vadano come hai previsto sono molto alte, così come il rischio che la tua sofferenza sia direttamente proporzionale alle emozioni che ti saresti aspettata di avere (e che per assurdo, dopo 3-4 mesi?, sembra quasi che tu debba elemosinare).


Capisco cosa mi vuoi dire e sono d'accordo con te.....non devo elemosinare....se la vogliamo dire tutto....non ho bisogno di questa storia per andare avanti con la vita che ho....però di certo queste sono sensazioni molto appaganti....quelle che provo...che ormai erano sopite...che sono riemerse e ti gratificano....il mio pensiero non è tanto voler fare il passo....e iniziare questa probabile storia....ma quello che mi chiedo più razionalemnte è perchè lui non fa nessun passo...troppo furbo perchè sa di potersi fare male e di essere coinvolto in qualcosa di più grand edi lui? o vigliacco?


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Capisco cosa mi vuoi dire e sono d'accordo con te.....non devo elemosinare....se la vogliamo dire tutto....non ho bisogno di questa storia per andare avanti con la vita che ho....però di certo queste sono sensazioni molto appaganti....quelle che provo...che ormai erano sopite...che sono riemerse e ti gratificano....il mio pensiero non è tanto voler fare il passo....e iniziare questa probabile storia....ma quello che mi chiedo più razionalemnte è perchè lui non fa nessun passo...*troppo furbo perchè sa di potersi fare male e di essere coinvolto in qualcosa di più grand edi lui? o vigliacco?*


Forse e' un farfallone e, anche lui ha bisogno di quei pochi attimi di leggerezza  si contanta di poco :mrgreen: perche' ha gia' dove appoggiarsi.


----------



## Anna A (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Capisco cosa mi vuoi dire e sono d'accordo con te.....non devo elemosinare....se la vogliamo dire tutto....non ho bisogno di questa storia per andare avanti con la vita che ho....però di certo queste sono sensazioni molto appaganti....quelle che provo...che ormai erano sopite...che sono riemerse e ti gratificano....il mio pensiero non è tanto voler fare il passo....e iniziare questa probabile storia....ma quello che mi chiedo più razionalemnte è perchè lui non fa nessun passo...troppo furbo perchè sa di potersi fare male e di essere coinvolto in qualcosa di più grand edi lui? o vigliacco?


gli hai tolto il gusto della conquista. hai toppato.
prendine atto e stop.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Novembre 2010)

...


----------



## Sid (17 Novembre 2010)

*OT*

Mode OT ON 



Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Certo, a questo punto ritengo che, probabilmente, non sia propro "partito per la tangente". Se riesce a controllarsi non è che sia granchè "preso", con riferimento anche al semplice aspetto sessuale.... Ed è forse proprio stà cosa che la nostra amica non riesce a digerire.


anch'io sono giunta a questa conclusione, ma sappi che per qualcuno questo discorso racchiude superficialità, stereotipi e clichès. :mrgreen:

(Per par condicio mi aspetto che anche tu sia rubinato :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen

Mode OT OFF


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Mode OT ON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io per scelta sono superficiale, stereotipato e clichès-incline a giorni alterni (solitamente quelli pari).
Nei giorni dispari sono profondo, intellettuale, alternativo e rivoluzionario.
In altre parole: per me il forum può essere sede di libero cazzeggio o di seria analisi e confronto, a seconda di come sto. 
Ci mancherebbe avere doveri anche qua dentro....


----------



## Sid (17 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io per scelta sono superficiale, stereotipato e clichès-incline a giorni alterni (solitamente quelli pari).
> Nei giorni dispari sono profondo, intellettuale, alternativo e rivoluzionario.
> In altre parole: per me il forum può essere sede di libero cazzeggio o di seria analisi e confronto, a seconda di come sto.
> Ci mancherebbe avere doveri anche qua dentro....


ma certo! 

Io, di mio, ho approfittato di te per mandare frecciatine a chi non ha il coraggio di firmarsi


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ma certo!
> 
> Io, di mio, ho approfittato di te per mandare frecciatine a chi non ha il coraggio di firmarsi


Il firmatario occulto che sapeva di essere eunùco.
:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Margherita84 (17 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Il firmatario occulto che sapeva di essere eunùco.
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Ma a proposito.
Io il pannello utente non lo apro mai.
Ieri sono passata e ho visto diversi rubini verdi e un rubino rosso non firmato e con un punto come motivazione. 

?

Non capisco. 
Non vuoi firmarti? 
Almeno fai una critica costruttiva...

Che gente bislacca...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non è semplice, ma si impara.
> Certo, credo che ci sia una forte predisposizione caratteriale, che nel mio caso significa razionalità, indipendenza, un pizzico di egoismo.
> Consapevolezza che l'unica persona che non mi abbandonerà mai sono io.
> E prepararmi di conseguenza per sopravvivere ad ogni eventualità.
> ...



:umile::umile::umile::umile:


...quanto amo questa donna....!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Capisco cosa mi vuoi dire e sono d'accordo con te.....non devo elemosinare....se la vogliamo dire tutto....non ho bisogno di questa storia per andare avanti con la vita che ho....però di certo queste sono sensazioni molto appaganti....quelle che provo...che ormai erano sopite...che sono riemerse e ti gratificano....il mio pensiero non è tanto voler fare il passo....e iniziare questa probabile storia....*ma quello che mi chiedo più razionalemnte è perchè lui non fa nessun passo...troppo furbo perchè sa di potersi fare male e di essere coinvolto in qualcosa di più grand edi lui? o vigliacco?*


Ma perchè cerchi di ragionare per lui?
Con la sua testa? Non saprai mai perchè, rassegnati.

E fra l'altro, a cosa ti servirebbe?

Lui è lui, non è di tua pertinenza. 
Al limite potete solo accordarvi per condividere qualcosa, a vostra scelta tra i bamboleggiamenti da adolescenti, il sesso fatto come dio comanda, i post-it e la cancellina dell'ufficio, una cena fuori.....


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ....ma quello che mi chiedo più razionalemnte è perchè lui non fa nessun passo...troppo furbo perchè sa di potersi fare male e di essere coinvolto in qualcosa di più grand edi lui? o vigliacco?


Forse aspetta che il passo lo faccia tu. Per poi liberarsi la coscienza quando il giochino gli verrà a noia... Goditi le emozioni che riesce a darti adesso, se forzi potresti avere brutte sorprese.


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Forse aspetta che il passo lo faccia tu. Per poi liberarsi la coscienza quando il giochino gli verrà a noia... Goditi le emozioni che riesce a darti adesso, se forzi potresti avere brutte sorprese.


grazie della tua risposta...

forse è come dici tu ma io il passo credo l'ho già fatto...evidentemente non si sente...evidentemente è vigliacco...evidentemente gli basta questo...gli piace giocare senza entrare troppo nella storia.....ha paura delle consguenze penso legate più alla sua persona..a quello che gli potrebbe succedere...non so non so....so soltanto che cavolo prima di impelagarmi in questa situazione ero serena e felice...credevo che la mia vita avesse trovato un giusto equilibrio e invece....mi secca dover avere il pensiero di lui nella mia testa quando sembra quasi che debba elemosinare le sue attenzioni....mi da fastidio...vorrei non avere il mio primo pensiero rivolto a lui la mattina è ingiusto per quello che poi raccolgo...vorrei uscirne ma non ci riesco...


----------



## cleo81 (18 Novembre 2010)

Cmq... che assurdità!
Non è che limonare con la collega non sia tradire, eh!

Allora visto che il peccato è fatto... tanto vale concluderlo!

Queste cose a metà... bah... :unhappy: non sono affatto degne di stima!
Che uomo vile!


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Cmq... che assurdità!
> Non è che limonare con la collega non sia tradire, eh!
> 
> Allora visto che il peccato è fatto... tanto vale concluderlo!
> ...


Cleo lo dice stesso lui che è vile...credimi ma a questo punto molla l'osso...non sei all'altezza ....è più elegante uscirne e darmi la possibilità di allontanermi.....anche io glio ho detto quello che dici tu..per me il tradimento è già compiuto!!!! e gli ho anche detto che è una persona adulta e matura e che se sa gestire questo può gestire il resto perchè poi tanta differenza non c'è.....


----------



## Daniele (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> e gli ho anche detto che è una persona adulta e matura e che se sa gestire questo può gestire il resto perchè poi tanta differenza non c'è.....


Sticazzi, una persona immatura e stupida sa gestire perfettamente il resto senza accorgersi di quello che ha fatto...quello è il punto di non ritorno. Hai una idea troppo brutta degli uomini per non capire una cosa, il motivo per cui non ti usa.
Più che vigliacco ha già avuto quello che gli serviva da una relazione extra, la conferma di essere ancora piacente e capace di avere una donna (sai che storia, ci riuscirebbe anche Fantozzi al lavoro), perchè complicarsi con una cosa che serve a te per sentirti ancora seduttiva? Sai da quello che ho capito agli uomini basta essere farfalloni per sentirsi capaci, alle donne non basta, devono avere tutto...e questo uomo è decisamente un genio.
Prosperpina, poi c'è il secondo fatto, finchè ti tiene così è solo una emozione limitata e un poco frustrata, tu non perdi la testa e via, ma se si andasse oltre mi sa che lui abbia la paura assai condivisibile che poi tu farai come molte altre nella tua situazione, dei film in testa nonostante le parole dette, perchè le parole dette non sono mai valide se scatta un sentimento.
Qunindi nonostante sia un pezzo di merda lui (e sinceramente anche tu) lode a lui che riesce ad essere così maturo dal capire che l'essere umano non è una macchina.


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Cleo lo dice stesso lui che è vile...credimi ma a questo punto molla l'osso...non sei all'altezza ....è più elegante uscirne e darmi la possibilità di allontanermi.....anche io glio ho detto quello che dici tu..per me il tradimento è già compiuto!!!! e gli ho anche detto che è una persona adulta e matura e che se sa gestire questo può gestire il resto perchè poi tanta differenza non c'è.....





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io continuo a dubitare. Continuo a credere che sia paura, e che lui sia un tipo che sappia farsi i conti in tasca. Certo, a questo punto ritengo che, probabilmente, non sia propro "partito per la tangente". Se riesce a controllarsi non è che sia granchè "preso", con riferimento anche al semplice aspetto sessuale.... Ed è forse proprio stà cosa che la nostra amica non riesce a digerire.


 Forse la tua è la teoria più realistica, forse ha  paura ma credimi è "preso" e non scendo nei particolari...ma credo appunto che se non ci si sfiora o non ci si bacia, non ci si vede, lui sta tranquillo per la sua strada, lo so che la cosa tra di noi è più un attrazione che altro...però cavolo molla l'osso se non vuoi andare avanti!!!!è così vile che vuole che lo faccio io?


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sticazzi, una persona immatura e stupida sa gestire perfettamente il resto senza accorgersi di quello che ha fatto...quello è il punto di non ritorno. Hai una idea troppo brutta degli uomini per non capire una cosa, il motivo per cui non ti usa.
> Più che vigliacco ha già avuto quello che gli serviva da una relazione extra, la conferma di essere ancora piacente e capace di avere una donna (sai che storia, ci riuscirebbe anche Fantozzi al lavoro), perchè complicarsi con una cosa che serve a te per sentirti ancora seduttiva? Sai da quello che ho capito agli uomini basta essere farfalloni per sentirsi capaci, alle donne non basta, devono avere tutto...e questo uomo è decisamente un genio.
> Prosperpina, poi c'è il secondo fatto, finchè ti tiene così è solo una emozione limitata e un poco frustrata, tu non perdi la testa e via, ma se si andasse oltre mi sa che lui abbia la paura assai condivisibile che poi tu farai come molte altre nella tua situazione, dei film in testa nonostante le parole dette, perchè le parole dette non sono mai valide se scatta un sentimento.
> Qunindi nonostante sia un pezzo di merda lui (e sinceramente anche tu) lode a lui che riesce ad essere così maturo dal capire che l'essere umano non è una macchina.


 
ok allora se è così per te....cosa dovrei fare?


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ok allora se è così per te....cosa dovrei fare?


 Comunque in un modo o nell'altro caro Daniele lui mi sta usando...e sarei potuta partire con la testa già adesso....ma non è così!!! ho ancora la testa sulle spalle vorrei a questo punto trovare una soluzione per me e non essere più usata per dare alui conferme personali di essere un bravo seduttore!!!


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Forse la tua è la teoria più realistica, forse ha paura ma credimi è "preso" e non scendo nei particolari...ma credo appunto che se non ci si sfiora o non ci si bacia, non ci si vede, lui sta tranquillo per la sua strada, lo so che la cosa tra di noi è più un attrazione che altro...però cavolo molla l'osso se non vuoi andare avanti!!!!è così vile che vuole che lo faccio io?


Scusa sono la meno adatta a dare consigli, però credo che si! molla tu!
Non essere più l'osso, in un modo o nell'altro poi se la cosa si conclude... con l'atto le conseguenze sarebbero deleterie.... E' pur sempre tradire, baciarsi e avere effusioni, ma cavolo quanto è diverso avere un rapporto fisico poi!!! e li son cavoli amari


----------



## Daniele (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Scusa sono la meno adatta a dare consigli, però credo che si! molla tu!
> Non essere più l'osso, in un modo o nell'altro poi se la cosa si conclude... con l'atto le conseguenze sarebbero deleterie.... E' pur sempre tradire, baciarsi e avere effusioni, ma cavolo quanto è diverso avere un rapporto fisico poi!!! e li son cavoli amari


Ha ragione Rita, e lui si è messo ai ripari. Carissima, digli chiaro e tondo che o lui tira fuori il biscione (ok, bruchetto) oppure non te ne fai nulla di baci ed abbracci.


----------



## cleo81 (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Scusa sono la meno adatta a dare consigli, però credo che si! molla tu!
> Non essere più l'osso, in un modo o nell'altro poi se la cosa si conclude... con l'atto le conseguenze sarebbero deleterie.... E' pur sempre tradire, baciarsi e avere effusioni, ma cavolo quanto è diverso avere un rapporto fisico poi!!! e li son cavoli amari


Sarà... mai io tutta questa differenza non la vedo.
Chiedetelo ai rispettivi coniugi....


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Sarà... mai io tutta questa differenza non la vedo.
> Chiedetelo ai rispettivi coniugi....


Si... io infatti ho premesso è pur sempre tradire.. baciarsi e avere effusioni .. ma per me che l'atto fisico ha un importanza notevole.... determina poi un coinvolgimento non indifferente... specie se viene fatto con passione e non solo per tranquillizzare gli ormoni.


----------



## cleo81 (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Si... io infatti ho premesso è pur sempre tradire.. baciarsi e avere effusioni .. ma per me che l'atto fisico ha un importanza notevole.... determina poi un coinvolgimento non indifferente... specie se viene fatto con passione e non solo per tranquillizzare gli ormoni.


La passione tranquillizza gli ormoni... 
è l'amore che cambia le cose.

Ma non mi sembra questo il caso, visto che entrambi non mettono in discussione il loro rapporto coniugale.


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> La passione tranquillizza gli ormoni...
> è l'amore che cambia le cose.
> 
> Ma non mi sembra questo il caso, visto che entrambi non mettono in discussione il loro rapporto coniugale.


Si ok, ma stranamente a volte succede che proprio durante il trravolgimento della passione, dell'atto sessuale dove due corpi e due anime si congiungono che nasce l'amore..... o al contrario svanisce anche la passione perchè non ci si ritrova nel letto.... sbaglio? Non so forse ho letto troppi libri


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Si ok, ma stranamente a volte succede che proprio durante il trravolgimento della passione, dell'atto sessuale dove due corpi e due anime si congiungono che nasce l'amore..... o al contrario svanisce anche la passione perchè non ci si ritrova nel letto.... sbaglio? Non so forse ho letto troppi libri


Non sono d'accordo su questo punto scusami.....ma anche se dopo l'atto nascesse l'amore io e lui siamo ben sicuri di non mettere in discussione nulla, ma l'amore non nasce credimi, molto affetto, molta tenerezza, io mi conosco e credo sia quasi un emozione di tipo fisico, forse è un pò imbarazzante a dirsi...potete pensare di me le peggio cose, ma credo che sia chiaro anche a lui questo....l'amore è un'altra cosa....


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> La passione tranquillizza gli ormoni...
> è l'amore che cambia le cose.
> 
> Ma non mi sembra questo il caso, visto che entrambi non mettono in discussione il loro rapporto coniugale.


  hai centrato la cosa!!!
Ma allora forse non so qualcosa di lui..... c'è stata estrema chiarezza su tutto quello che sta succedendo.....gli piaccio "assai" credimi ma?


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> hai centrato la cosa!!!
> Ma allora forse non so qualcosa di lui..... c'è stata estrema chiarezza su tutto quello che sta succedendo.....gli piaccio "assai" credimi ma?


Scusami.. ripeto non sono la piu adatta a dare cosnigli o esprimere pareri... ma la tua ultima frase mi ha fatto pesnare ad una cosa..
A me piace tanto il cioccolato... ma... non posso mangiarlo.. mi fa male...


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su questo punto scusami.....ma anche se dopo l'atto nascesse l'amore io e lui siamo ben sicuri di non mettere in discussione nulla, ma l'amore non nasce credimi, molto affetto, molta tenerezza, io mi conosco e credo sia quasi un emozione di tipo fisico, forse è un pò imbarazzante a dirsi...potete pensare di me le peggio cose, ma credo che sia chiaro anche a lui questo....l'amore è un'altra cosa....


Ok non nasce.. ma non tutti siamo uguali.. ci sono persone che non agiscono solo razionalmente... che vuoi farci??? si può prendere il tutto come una scappatella.. poi una cigliegia ne attira un altra.. poi non se ne può più fare a meno.. e via dicendo.. la favola diventa incubo... mica facile poi gestire il tutto, perchè allora rovinarsi la vita? perchè iniziare una cosa?


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Scusami.. ripeto non sono la piu adatta a dare cosnigli o esprimere pareri... ma la tua ultima frase mi ha fatto pesnare ad una cosa..
> A me piace tanto il cioccolato... ma... non posso mangiarlo.. mi fa male...


Ma allora non ti avvicinare proprio....non comprartelo....
In poche parole Rita non puoi iniziare una storia e poi tirarti indietro...se ti fa male la cioccolata lo sai fin dall'inizio...insomma!!!!
Baci abbracci, carezze, toccatine...ok ok... ma come ha detto qualcuno queste cose si fanno alle scuole medie....non tirare la pietra e poi nascondi la mano!!! sii responsabile di quello che hai smosso!!!


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ma allora non ti avvicinare proprio....non comprartelo....
> In poche parole Rita non puoi iniziare una storia e poi tirarti indietro...se ti fa male la cioccolata lo sai fin dall'inizio...insomma!!!!
> Baci abbracci, carezze, toccatine...ok ok... ma come ha detto qualcuno queste cose si fanno alle scuole medie....non tirare la pietra e poi nascondi la mano!!! sii responsabile di quello che hai smosso!!!


????????
e se voleva solo giocare? stuzzicare?? senza niente altro? può essere preso da te non lo metto in dubbio, ma se in realtà a lui non interessa porprio niente altro? Ma a te perchè interessa così ossessivamente farlo tuo?


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ma allora non ti avvicinare proprio....non comprartelo....
> In poche parole Rita non puoi iniziare una storia e poi tirarti indietro...se ti fa male la cioccolata lo sai fin dall'inizio...insomma!!!!
> Baci abbracci, carezze, toccatine...ok ok... ma come ha detto qualcuno queste cose si fanno alle scuole medie....non tirare la pietra e poi nascondi la mano!!! *sii responsabile* di quello che hai smosso!!!




GIA', responsabile :saggio: .


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ????????
> e se voleva solo giocare? stuzzicare?? senza niente altro? può essere preso da te non lo metto in dubbio, ma se in realtà a lui non interessa porprio niente altro? Ma a te perchè interessa così *ossessivamente* farlo tuo?



GIA', ossessivamente :saggio: .


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ????????
> e se voleva solo giocare? stuzzicare?? senza niente altro? può essere preso da te non lo metto in dubbio, ma se in realtà a lui non interessa porprio niente altro? Ma a te perchè interessa così ossessivamente farlo tuo?


 Non puoi solo giocare, si è parlato insieme del passo successivo della possibilità e delle complicazioni più logistiche nel farlo, ma si è parlato si è fantasticato...insomma.....si è arriviati ad un punto di non ritorno per me!!!Non puoi dirmi in tutte le salse che mi desideri, arrivare a eccitazioni assurde.....sia per me che per lui....basta che ci sfioriamo e partono sensazioni incredibili.......ma scherziamo?


----------



## cleo81 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Non puoi solo giocare, si è parlato insieme del passo successivo della possibilità e delle complicazioni più logistiche nel farlo, ma si è parlato si è fantasticato...insomma.....si è arriviati ad un punto di non ritorno per me!!!Non puoi dirmi in tutte le salse che mi desideri, arrivare a eccitazioni assurde.....sia per me che per lui....basta che ci sfioriamo e partono sensazioni incredibili.......ma scherziamo?


Ma certo, no?
Siamo adulti, mica quindicenni infregolati!


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma certo, no?
> Siamo adulti, mica quindicenni infregolati!


Convieni quindi con me che si è dentro o fuori, non perchè io lo debba fare per forza o sia ossessionata, ripeto prima che questa cosa nascesse io ero serena vivevo la mia vita in maniera appagante, o almeno ero convinti... poi mi stimoli gli ormoni...cavolo!!!!non puoi fare così?


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma certo, no?
> *Siamo adulti*, mica quindicenni infregolati!



:confuso:​


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Non puoi solo giocare, si è parlato insieme del passo successivo della possibilità e delle complicazioni più logistiche nel farlo, ma si è parlato si è fantasticato...insomma.....si è arriviati ad un punto di non ritorno per me!!!Non puoi dirmi in tutte le salse che mi desideri, arrivare a eccitazioni assurde.....sia per me che per lui....basta che ci sfioriamo e partono sensazioni incredibili.......ma scherziamo?


ok mettiamo che non può solo giocare (mah.. dove sta scritto??? visto che non sta giocando con i sentimenti ma semplicmente stuzzica e viene stuzzicato)... passate oltre... attuate il gesto tanto voluto... e poi??  poi continua a stuzzicare.. eh no non può mica solo giocare.. e poi pretendi che si faccia ancora.. ed ancora.. ed ancora... uhm.... No?


----------



## Sid (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Non puoi dirmi in tutte le salse che mi desideri, arrivare a eccitazioni assurde.....sia per me che per lui....basta che ci sfioriamo e partono sensazioni incredibili.......ma scherziamo?


mi fa piacere che tu abbia capito che ti usa.
Ho pensato un po' a questa cosa (e al fatto che insisti che con te si eccita molto); alla fine mi è venuto in mente che tu per lui sei un po' come i video porno o i giornaletti. Forse gli servi, nel senso che sei funzionale sia per fargli provare un'eccitazione che magari nel rapporto coniugale (metti che sia sposato da qualche anno...) al momento difetta, sia per caricarlo... 
Poi, ovviamente, da qualche parte dovrà sfogarsi...
Scommetiamo 5 centesimi che sua moglie è molto contenta della carica sessuale del marito?


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> mi fa piacere che tu abbia capito che ti usa.
> Ho pensato un po' a questa cosa (e al fatto che insisti che con te si eccita molto); alla fine mi è venuto in mente che tu per lui sei un po' come i video porno o i giornaletti. Forse gli servi, nel senso che sei funzionale sia per fargli provare un'eccitazione che magari nel rapporto coniugale (metti che sia sposato da qualche anno...) al momento difetta, sia per caricarlo...
> Poi, ovviamente, da qualche parte dovrà sfogarsi...
> *Scommetiamo 5 centesimi che sua moglie è molto contenta della carica sessuale del marito?*



Ci avevo pensato anche io  ... siam proprio delle maligne :mrgreen:


----------



## Sid (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato anche io  ... siam proprio delle maligne :mrgreen:


realiste


----------



## Papero (18 Novembre 2010)

Prospera hai mai pensato che lui possa avere una qualche disfunzione sessuale? Il 30% degli uomini soffrono di disturbi più o meno gravi quali ad esempio l'eiaculax precox oppure la sindrome del cinci in miniatura...

Secondo me Prosperino ha qualche problemuccio... :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> realiste


... disincantate :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Prospera hai mai pensato che lui possa avere una qualche disfunzione sessuale? Il 30% degli uomini soffrono di disturbi più o meno gravi quali ad esempio l'eiaculax precox oppure la sindrome del cinci in miniatura...
> 
> *Secondo me Prosperino ha qualche problemuccio...* :carneval:


E' timido! :rotfl:


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato anche io  ... siam proprio delle maligne :mrgreen:


ehhhhhhhhhhh viene in mente comunque... ma un altra domanda che mi sorge spontanea.. ma perchè ci si incaponisce per fare sesso con una persona? mi pare di vedere una scena.. lei me la fa vedere ma non me la da.... in questo caso.. lui me lo fa imamginare ma non me lo da.. scusate la volgarità


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ok mettiamo che non può solo giocare (mah.. dove sta scritto??? visto che non sta giocando con i sentimenti ma semplicmente stuzzica e viene stuzzicato)... passate oltre... attuate il gesto tanto voluto... e poi?? poi continua a stuzzicare.. eh no non può mica solo giocare.. e poi pretendi che si faccia ancora.. ed ancora.. ed ancora... uhm.... No?


...e poi finalmente un pò di piacere!!!!!


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhhhh viene in mente comunque... ma un altra domanda che mi sorge spontanea.. ma perchè ci si incaponisce per fare sesso con una persona? mi pare di vedere una scena.. lei me la fa vedere ma non me la da.... in questo caso.. lui me lo fa imamginare ma non me lo da.. scusate la volgarità


 Perchè comunque non puoi prima scoprirti far salire il piacere...e poi "scusa ma non posso" oppure "è complicato"insomma!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhhhh viene in mente comunque... ma un altra domanda che mi sorge spontanea.. ma perchè ci si incaponisce per fare sesso con una persona? mi pare di vedere una scena.. lei me la fa vedere ma non me la da.... in questo caso.. lui me lo fa imamginare ma non me lo da.. scusate la volgarità


... e' la solita vecchia storia: Mamma Ciccio mi tocca ...​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaANx5-s02Q


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato anche io  ... siam proprio delle maligne :mrgreen:


 
sono d'accordo con Sid, siete realiste forse mi usa come stimolo!!! 
Mi anche confessato che una volta mi pensato quando non avrebbe dovuto!!!
Beh ragazzi non mi mai capitato di essere usato come "una rivista porno"...cavolo!!! che storia!!!!


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Perchè comunque non puoi prima scoprirti far salire il piacere...e poi "scusa ma non posso" oppure "è complicato"insomma!!!!!


Ma come non si può???? dove sta scritto? ti sta ferendo nei sentimenti? ti sta calpestando? STA GIOCANDO! o stai ai suoi giochi o no.. mica è obbligato lui a fare qualcosa con te. Troppe volte parto per andare in pizzeria e poi invece mi fermo al mc donald.. nessuno obbliga nessuno. Se si gioca con sentimenti ok, posso dire è uno stroxx.. ma state solo giocando con gli ormoni.. poi forse.. scaricati con tuo marito no? Non voglio essere stronxxx però trovo il tutto un pochino ehmmm come dire strano


----------



## Sid (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ...e poi finalmente un pò di piacere!!!!!


ecco.
Tu prova ad immedesimarti in quest'uomo.
Ogni santo giorno ti cerca e vuole la sua dose di baci e carezze.
E ce l'ha eh! Perchè non gli fai mancare nulla, tanto è vero che tu stessa ti accorgi che lui reagisce, eccome se reagisce!

Ma non si arriva mai non dico a fare, ma neppure a progettare concretamente dove, come e quando.

Lui, poi, torna a casa e c'è sua moglie.
Non deve essere poi così male, questa moglie. 
Anzi, deve essere molto ben disposta verso il marito, visto che il giorno dopo, da capo, lui si fa ricaricare e così via...

per me lui non ha problemi di trovare piacere.
Il fatto è che non gli interessa che tu non lo provi, nè gli interessa che tu ti senta frustrata (però questo potrebbe essere funzionale, perchè il tuo deisderarlo - perchè non riesci ad averlo - forse aumenta la sua autostima e anche la sua eccitazione).


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con Sid, siete realiste forse mi usa come stimolo!!!
> *Mi anche confessato che una volta mi pensato quando non avrebbe dovuto!!!*
> Beh ragazzi non mi mai capitato di essere usato come "una rivista porno"...cavolo!!! che storia!!!!



La cosa grave E' che tu ci credi a questa versione 

SVEGLIA!​


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ma come non si può???? dove sta scritto? ti sta ferendo nei sentimenti? ti sta calpestando? STA GIOCANDO! o stai ai suoi giochi o no.. mica è obbligato lui a fare qualcosa con te. Troppe volte parto per andare in pizzeria e poi invece mi fermo al mc donald.. nessuno obbliga nessuno. Se si gioca con sentimenti ok, posso dire è uno stroxx.. ma state solo giocando con gli ormoni.. poi forse.. scaricati con tuo marito no? Non voglio essere stronxxx però trovo il tutto un pochino ehmmm come dire strano


 
ma se il gioco è questo vorrei conoscere anche io le regole e decidere se giocare o no!!! Allora non dire che vuoi farlo ma che ci sono problemi, di tempo di luogo ecc...., non dirlo proprio...dimmi questo è se ti va!ma forse lui pur di giocare non vuole dirmi "questo è quello che ti posso dare" perchè potrebbe non avere più nulla!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ecco.
> Tu prova ad immedesimarti in quest'uomo.
> Ogni santo giorno ti cerca e vuole la sua dose di baci e carezze.
> E ce l'ha eh! Perchè non gli fai mancare nulla, tanto è vero che tu stessa ti accorgi che lui reagisce, eccome se reagisce!
> ...






 :up: ​


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ma se il gioco è questo vorrei conoscere anche io le regole e decidere se giocare o no!!! Allora non dire che vuoi farlo ma che ci sono problemi, di tempo di luogo ecc...., non dirlo proprio...dimmi questo è se ti va!ma forse lui pur di giocare non vuole dirmi "questo è quello che ti posso dare" perchè potrebbe non avere più nulla!!!



Proserpina, esiste anche una dignita' di donna, forse e' meglio dire una dignita' di Femmna  e tu la stai perdendo.


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ma se il gioco è questo vorrei conoscere anche io le regole e decidere se giocare o no!!! Allora non dire che vuoi farlo ma che ci sono problemi, di tempo di luogo ecc...., non dirlo proprio...dimmi questo è se ti va!ma forse lui pur di giocare non vuole dirmi "questo è quello che ti posso dare" perchè potrebbe non avere più nulla!!!


Errato!!! Lui (leggi il tuo psot precedente) ti ha detto Io questo posso darti null'altro. Allora ora sta a te.. ti va bene così? o si o no! non è lui il problema ora.. ma la tua decisione.. ti sta bene così? Ed inoltre non è meglio allora sfogare la tua voglia con il tuo compagno? come probabilmente (se non sicuramente) sta facendo lui?


----------



## oceansize (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ma se il gioco è questo vorrei conoscere anche io le regole e decidere se giocare o no!!! Allora non dire che vuoi farlo ma che ci sono problemi, di tempo di luogo ecc...., non dirlo proprio...dimmi questo è se ti va!ma forse lui pur di giocare non vuole dirmi "questo è quello che ti posso dare" perchè potrebbe non avere più nulla!!!


sembra uno sport diffuso, promettere, posticipare ecc.. e poi rimanere sempre nello stesso brodo.

per fare un esempio quante stanno lì ad aspettare che lui lasci la moglie? e invece lui pur promettendolo non lo fa perché manco gli è passato per la mente? :carneval:


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ecco.
> Tu prova ad immedesimarti in quest'uomo.
> Ogni santo giorno ti cerca e vuole la sua dose di baci e carezze.
> E ce l'ha eh! Perchè non gli fai mancare nulla, tanto è vero che tu stessa ti accorgi che lui reagisce, eccome se reagisce!
> ...


Ti racconto questa cosa, lui mi ha confessato che il suo più grande desiderio con me e nel volermi procurare piacere, sente questo desiderio di farmi perdere tra le sue braccia, ovvio con il dovuto ricambio. Io adesso mi sento frustrata unicamente perchè non do senso a quello che si sta creando detta volgarmente è solo una "scoxxta" o forse si ha paura di essere coinvolti di più? io quest'ultima paura l'ho messa da parte fin dall'inizio perchè ho tanto forte dentro di me la voglia di preservare quello che ho che potrei benissimo rinunciare a quello che mi sta capitando, non sono ossessionata da quest'uomo ma vorrei tanto capire perchè le cose stanno andando così!!!!


----------



## Sid (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ti racconto questa cosa, lui mi ha confessato che il suo più grande desiderio con me e nel volermi procurare piacere, sente questo desiderio di farmi perdere tra le sue braccia...


immagino... non ci dormirà la notte... tanto ci pensa, tanto ti vuole...


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> immagino... non ci dormirà la notte... tanto ci pensa, tanto ti vuole...


 Non so cosa pensare....forse ha ragione Marì...dovrei recuperare la mia dignità di donna....io valgo lo so e così mi sembra di non valere nulle ed essere in balia di chi sta giocando con me!!
Che tristezza!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ti racconto questa cosa, lui mi ha confessato che il suo più grande desiderio con me e nel volermi procurare piacere, sente questo desiderio di farmi perdere tra le sue braccia, ovvio con il dovuto ricambio. Io adesso mi sento frustrata unicamente perchè non do senso a quello che si sta creando detta volgarmente è solo una "scoxxta" o forse si ha paura di essere coinvolti di più? io quest'ultima paura l'ho messa da parte fin dall'inizio perchè ho tanto forte dentro di me la voglia di preservare quello che ho che potrei benissimo rinunciare a quello che mi sta capitando, non sono ossessionata da quest'uomo ma vorrei tanto capire perchè le cose stanno andando così!!!!



Perche' ti sta facendo solo "arrapare" (si dice cosi?) ... a me pare una forma di sadismo puro  .


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> *Ti racconto questa cosa, lui mi ha confessato che il suo più grande desiderio con me e nel volermi procurare piacere, sente questo desiderio di farmi perdere tra le sue braccia*, ovvio con il dovuto ricambio. Io adesso mi sento frustrata unicamente perchè non do senso a quello che si sta creando detta volgarmente è solo una "scoxxta" o forse si ha paura di essere coinvolti di più? io quest'ultima paura l'ho messa da parte fin dall'inizio perchè ho tanto forte dentro di me la voglia di preservare quello che ho che potrei *benissimo rinunciare a quello che mi sta capitando, non sono ossessionata da quest'uomo ma vorrei tanto capire perchè le cose stanno andando così!!!![/QUOTE*]
> 
> questo è nei geni di ogni uomo.. pensa già avrà la propria autostima alle stelle che ti ha ridotto così.. figuriamoci vederti persa tra le sue braccia... (l'uomo è un cacciatore.. niente che prendere la preda lo fa sentire UOMO, che la preda sia un coniglio o una zebra è indifferente forse).
> Sicura che non lo sei? o forse senti di non essere abbastanza? cioè entra credo il meccanismo.. Ma allora lui non mi vuole? cosa ho io che non va che non vuole scopaxxx?


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Non so cosa pensare....forse ha ragione Marì...dovrei recuperare la mia dignità di donna....io valgo lo so e così mi sembra di non valere nulle ed essere in balia di chi sta giocando con me!!
> Che tristezza!!!


 
Ecco hai centrato il punto.. non ti stai chiedendo perchè le cose non si concretizzano.. ma dentro ti stai chiedendo cosa ho io che non va... per non far concretizzare questo evento voluttuoso


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ecco hai centrato il punto.. non ti stai chiedendo perchè le cose non si concretizzano.. ma dentro ti stai chiedendo cosa ho io che non va... per non far concretizzare questo evento voluttuoso


E' un sadico.​


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' un sadico.​


oppure lei una masochista? (come me? ) della serie si facciamoci del male!!!


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Non stare più ai suoi giochi! metti un bello STOP, punto ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> oppure lei una masochista? (come me? ) della serie si facciamoci del male!!!


Potrebbe essere  ma un bel: http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf NO, eh?


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> oppure lei una masochista? (come me? ) della serie si facciamoci del male!!!


 Ma non saprei.....forse un pò e un pò....
io resto del parere che lui abbia una fottuta paura:
1. che quella bruttona della moglie lo scopra in tutti sensi anche sulla probabilità che forse non riesca a stare più con la moglie fisicamente 
2. che rimanga coinvolto più del dovuto (ma allora dillo, ti farebbe onore, si mette un punto alla cosa).
Mahhhhh


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere  ma un bel: http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf NO, eh?


PS Mari, sai che l'ho mandata al tipo??? mica aveva capito che era per lui.. hihihihihihih


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> PS Mari, sai che l'ho mandata al tipo??? mica aveva capito che era per lui.. hihihihihihih


 Ragazze sai che faccio?
gli dico che ho prenotato un albergo a tal giorno a tale ora e vediamo come reagisce!!!!!!
ahahahahaah


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ma non saprei.....forse un pò e un pò....
> io resto del parere che lui abbia una fottuta paura:
> 1. che quella bruttona della moglie lo scopra in tutti sensi anche sulla probabilità che forse non riesca a stare più con la moglie fisicamente
> 2. che rimanga coinvolto più del dovuto (ma allora dillo, ti farebbe onore, si mette un punto alla cosa).
> Mahhhhh


Ma scusa ma cosa ti importa? I fatti sono questi e sono chiari... non VUOLE!
Che sia per non entrare in contatto fisico con te.. che ha paura.. che forse....  che che forse forse.. BASTA, stai entrando in un circolo vizioso che non ti farà più ragionare.. vicino alla follia!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> PS Mari, sai che l'ho mandata al tipo??? mica aveva capito che era per lui.. hihihihihihih


Ha fatto FINTA di non capire  :mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ragazze sai che faccio?
> gli dico che ho prenotato un albergo a tal giorno a tale ora e vediamo come reagisce!!!!!!
> ahahahahaah


E no............... dai l'impressione di una assetata.... io se fossi un uomo mi cadrebbero ogni sorta di stimolo così scusa e se sono franca


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ha fatto FINTA di non capire  :mrgreen:


No ho dovuto spiegarglielo.. dicendo guarda era per te e te l'ho mandato di tutto cuore....


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ti racconto questa cosa, lui mi ha confessato che il suo più grande desiderio con me e nel volermi procurare piacere, sente questo desiderio di farmi perdere tra le sue braccia, ovvio con il dovuto ricambio. Io adesso mi sento frustrata unicamente perchè non do senso a quello che si sta creando detta volgarmente è solo una "scoxxta" o forse si ha paura di essere coinvolti di più? io quest'ultima paura l'ho messa da parte fin dall'inizio perchè ho tanto forte dentro di me la voglia di preservare quello che ho che potrei benissimo rinunciare a quello che mi sta capitando, non sono ossessionata da quest'uomo ma vorrei tanto capire perchè le cose stanno andando così!!!!



Con tutta l'aspettativa con la quale chi in un modo e chi nell'altro state vivendo l'attesa di un'eventuale e sana trombata, correte il rischio di rimanere sdraiati a guardare il soffitto nel caso questa cosa si avverasse. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ragazze sai che faccio?
> gli dico che ho prenotato un albergo a tal giorno a tale ora e vediamo come reagisce!!!!!!
> ahahahahaah


Benone :up: ... pero' tu non farti trovare, lasciagli i biscotti ed un bicchiere di latte  per la zuppa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> E no............... dai l'impressione di *una assetata*.... io se fossi un uomo mi cadrebbero ogni sorta di stimolo così scusa e se sono franca


Ma perche' non lo e'? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rita1973 (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma perche' non lo e'? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ehhh ma non volevo dirlo....


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ehhh ma non volevo dirlo....


Ma va la' ... siam tra donne  :carneval:


----------



## Alispezzate (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ma non saprei.....forse un pò e un pò....
> io resto del parere che lui abbia una fottuta paura:
> 1. che quella bruttona della moglie lo scopra in tutti sensi anche sulla probabilità che forse non riesca a stare più con la moglie fisicamente
> 2. che rimanga coinvolto più del dovuto (*ma allora dillo, ti farebbe onore, si mette un punto alla cosa*).
> Mahhhhh


Scusa ma mettilo tu un punto alla cosa. Ti farebbe onore dato che sei SPOSATA.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Scusa ma mettilo tu un punto alla cosa. Ti farebbe onore dato che sei SPOSATA.


Ciao Ali  tu a che punto stai, come va?


----------



## Alispezzate (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Ali  tu a che punto stai, come va?


Ciao Marì, un pò meglio... sto tentando di perdonare ma è ancora tutto "in osservazione". In realtà, non lo so neanche io quello che voglio: a volte, tutto sembre essere ritornato alla solita routine, altre invece mi sveglio di colpo e mi domando "che ci faccio ancora con sto qua?".

La sensazione che ho... è che prima o poi lo rifarà. Ma non so se è dettata dalla sfiducia oppure se si tratti di una consapevolezza....:unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Ciao Marì, un pò meglio... sto tentando di perdonare ma è ancora tutto "in osservazione". In realtà, non lo so neanche io quello che voglio: a volte, tutto sembre essere ritornato alla solita routine, altre invece mi sveglio di colpo e mi domando "che ci faccio ancora con sto qua?".
> 
> *La sensazione che ho... è che prima o poi lo rifarà.* Ma non so se è dettata dalla sfiducia oppure se si tratti di una consapevolezza....:unhappy:


Non e' mica detto, scontato ... c'e' anche chi "impara" dai propri errori


----------



## Alispezzate (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' mica detto, scontato ... c'e' anche chi "impara" dai propri errori


Il fatto è che non l'ho fatto soffrire abbastanza. E solo il dolore insegna. Io l'ho allontanato  per troppo poco tempo perchè in quel marasma di emozioni mi sono aggrappata a tutto ciò che mi poteva dar conforto, compreso lui, che insisteva con il voler ricostruire... Perciò non so quanto dolore abbia provato e se sia stato sufficiente ad "imparare" la lezione...


----------



## Papero (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ma non saprei.....forse un pò e un pò....
> io resto del parere che lui abbia una fottuta paura:
> 1. che quella bruttona della moglie lo scopra in tutti sensi anche sulla probabilità che forse non riesca a stare più con la moglie fisicamente
> 2. che rimanga coinvolto più del dovuto (ma allora dillo, ti farebbe onore, si mette un punto alla cosa).
> Mahhhhh


3. è minidotato
4. sei un cofano

E comunque se è solo sesso quello che cerchi basta che Admin ripristini i messaggi privati e trovi sicuramente uno che ti sta vicino di casa che ti tolga il pizzicore



ma soprattutto se un giorno si decidesse di dartelo, prima di iniziare pensa questo:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non l'ho fatto soffrire abbastanza. E solo il dolore insegna. Io l'ho allontanato  per troppo poco tempo perchè in quel marasma di emozioni mi sono aggrappata a tutto ciò che mi poteva dar conforto, compreso lui, che insisteva con il voler ricostruire... Perciò non so quanto dolore abbia provato e se sia stato sufficiente ad "imparare" la lezione...


Il Tempo, solo il tempo rispondera' a queste domande ... ci vuole una vita per costruire la "Fiducia" ed un attimo per perderla, sta a lui riguadagnarsela ... certo e' che tu con lui non sei piu' la stessa, e non potrai mai piu' esserlo, si tratta di costruire un nuovo rapporto tra voi  .


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> 3. è minidotato
> 4. sei un cofano
> 
> E comunque se è solo sesso quello che cerchi basta che Admin ripristini i messaggi privati e trovi sicuramente uno che ti sta vicino di casa che ti tolga il pizzicore




Papero!

:uhoh:​


----------



## Alispezzate (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il Tempo, solo il tempo rispondera' a queste domande ... ci vuole una vita per costruire la "Fiducia" ed un attimo per perderla, sta a lui riguadagnarsela ... certo e' che tu con lui non sei piu' la stessa, e non potrai mai piu' esserlo, si tratta di costruire un nuovo rapporto tra voi  .


Staremo a vedere se il rapporto cambia in positivo. Al momento c'è molta tensione, io che lo osservo e lui che ha paura di sbagliare... Se litighiamo mi dice "tanto non ne faccio mai una giusta"... ma io che devo fare? se l'è voluta questa situazione.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Staremo a vedere se il rapporto cambia in positivo. Al momento c'è molta tensione, io che lo osservo e lui che ha paura di sbagliare... Se litighiamo mi dice "tanto non ne faccio mai una giusta"... ma io che devo fare? se l'è voluta questa situazione.



Tu non devi stargli troppo addosso, osservalo  .


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> E no............... dai l'impressione di una assetata.... io se fossi un uomo mi cadrebbero ogni sorta di stimolo così scusa e se sono franca


 
ma se è lui che porta i miei ormoni a questi livelli...deve anche aspettarsi una cosa del genere!!!!!scusa


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> 3. è minidotato
> 4. sei un cofano
> 
> E comunque se è solo sesso quello che cerchi basta che Admin ripristini i messaggi privati e trovi sicuramente uno che ti sta vicino di casa che ti tolga il pizzicore
> ...


non sono una cofana...anzi


----------



## Alispezzate (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu non devi stargli troppo addosso, osservalo  .


No assolutamente, piuttosto mi faccio i fatti miei :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> No assolutamente, *piuttosto mi faccio i fatti miei* :mrgreen:


... che sarebbero? :saggio:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ma allora non ti avvicinare proprio....non comprartelo....
> In poche parole Rita non puoi iniziare una storia e poi tirarti indietro...se ti fa male la cioccolata lo sai fin dall'inizio...insomma!!!!
> Baci abbracci, carezze, toccatine...ok ok... ma come ha detto qualcuno queste cose si fanno alle scuole medie....non tirare la pietra e poi nascondi la mano!!! sii responsabile di quello che hai smosso!!!



Ciao, benvenuta.
Mi inserisco solo adesso, perchè rimango un pò perplessa da questa strana storia...

Che dire? L'impressione è che certo, tu gli piaccia, che ti desideri, ma che, in fondo, sia molto più semplice e comodo attizzarsi con baci e carezze piuttosto che fare il grande passo e cominciare qualcosa che lo metta davvero in pericolo.
Che sia pauroso, timido, spaventato, già soddisfatto nel suo ego, impotente, in fin dei conti, che ti cambia?
Capisco il tuo desiderio di capire, di sapere, ma alla fine, non ti cambia nulla.

Non vuole darti ciò che vuoi tu, punto. Tu lo vuoi. Sei già lanciata, sei in attesa, vedertelo negare adesso ti riempie di frustrazione e pure un pizzico di rabbia.
Però, sai, quando un uomo ha deciso, ha deciso. Non c'è modo di fargli cambiare idea, neppure degradando la tua dignità fino ad offrirgliela quasi supplicandolo, otterresti ciò che vuoi.

Quanto vale la tua dignità? Vedi un pò tu...

Adesso, che vuoi fare? Trovare un altro, per quanto più "scomodo"? Incaponirti con lui? Accontentarti di baci e coccole? Magari riflettere su cosa manca nel tuo rapporto con tuo marito?

Le emozioni, quando mancano, capisco cosa vuol dire... ma quel che può succedere "dopo", ahi cara, a trascurare i problemi di coppia, è dura...
Che ne dici non tanto di riassestarti nella noia di casa, quanto di stuzzicare tuo marito con qualche frase maliziosa "ma sai che un tipo per strada mi ha fatto venire certi pensieri..." e vedere quel che ne vien fuori? Un pò di gelosia che rinfocoli le cose sotto le lenzuola...

Adesso tradire ti sembra "facile", magari per te lo sarà, c'è chi ci riesce senza problemi per anni... non so che diirti... che sei già decisa, si vede. Non svenderti però, almeno in nome della dignità delle donne...


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2010)

*Mhh*

Mhaaa neanche una mezza zaganella?:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhaaa neanche una mezza zaganella?:rotfl:




Oscu', sii serio!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2010)

*Marì*

Sono serio.....niente smanacciamenti?


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio.....niente smanacciamenti?



:loso:


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Proserpina, esiste anche una dignita' di donna, forse e' meglio dire una dignita' di Femmna  e tu la stai perdendo.



Comunicazione di servizio: GRAZIE! ... e che cacchio  :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunicazione di servizio: GRAZIE! ... e che cacchio  :up:



Hai ragione, hai ragione... ho scritto prima di leggerti, ma riconosco e dichiaro a gran voce che lo hai scritto prima tu


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Hai ragione, hai ragione... ho scritto prima di leggerti, ma riconosco e dichiaro a gran voce che lo hai scritto prima tu




:forza:​


----------



## Papero (18 Novembre 2010)

Ciao Oscuro! Quanto tempo!!!!

A me è successa una cosa simile, ma alla rovescia... era lei che non voleva smollarmela pur facendomela "annusare"... Ricordo che i miei testicoli mi facevano un gran male! Probabilmente lui viene a lavorare svuotato...


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2010)

*Vabbè*

Mi sembra una gran esagerazione....tutta sta storia....e neanche na zaganellla di sfuggita!!!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro! Quanto tempo!!!!
> 
> A me è successa una cosa simile, ma alla rovescia... era lei che non voleva smollarmela pur facendomela "annusare"... Ricordo che i miei testicoli mi facevano un gran male! Probabilmente lui viene a lavorare svuotato...



Azz...le Profumiere sono le peggiori :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2010)

*Papero*

Ciaooo!!Personalemente due schiaffi con il pisello glieli assestavo tanto mi sembra la brava mogliettina desidera quello....!:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Azz...le Profumiere sono le peggiori :incazzato:



per quanto mi riguarda, nulla di peggio dei Portatori di Sacro Membro.
Quelli che te lo offrono con fare degnoso, convinti di farti un onore, e restano attoniti e sbigottiti, increduli, che tu rifiuti cotanto dono.
E se ne stanno lì ad insistere ed insistere, e sembrano pensare "ma forse non ha capito che IO le sto offrendo il MIO uccello! E pure gratis!!!"


----------



## minnie (18 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda, nulla di peggio dei Portatori di Sacro Membro.
> Quelli che te lo offrono con fare degnoso, convinti di farti un onore, e restano attoniti e sbigottiti, increduli, che tu rifiuti cotanto dono.
> E se ne stanno lì ad insistere ed insistere, e sembrano pensare "ma forse non ha capito che IO le sto offrendo il MIO uccello! E pure gratis!!!"


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleo81 (18 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda, nulla di peggio dei portatori di sacro membro.
> Quelli che te lo offrono con fare degnoso, convinti di farti un onore, e restano attoniti e sbigottiti, increduli, che tu rifiuti cotanto dono.
> E se ne stanno lì ad insistere ed insistere, e sembrano pensare "ma forse non ha capito che io le sto offrendo il mio uccello! E pure gratis!!!"


ahahahhahah!
:d:d:d


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta.
> Mi inserisco solo adesso, perchè rimango un pò perplessa da questa strana storia...
> 
> Che dire? L'impressione è che certo, tu gli piaccia, che ti desideri, ma che, in fondo, sia molto più semplice e comodo attizzarsi con baci e carezze piuttosto che fare il grande passo e cominciare qualcosa che lo metta davvero in pericolo.
> ...


 Non mi sto svendendo e che volevo capire perchè certe cose vanno in certe direzioni cercando di dare un significato, ma quello che sbaglio è dover sempre trovare una spigazione a tutto. Io la dignità ce l'ho e se parlo con voi non è perchè l'ho persa è solo per dare un senso. Non credo che farò nulla con questa persona ma è più facile dare la colpa a se stessi di quello che accade attorno che agli altri.


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Non mi sto svendendo e che volevo capire perchè certe cose vanno in certe direzioni cercando di dare un significato, ma quello che sbaglio è dover sempre trovare una spigazione a tutto. Io la dignità ce l'ho e se parlo con voi non è perchè l'ho persa è solo per dare un senso. Non credo che farò nulla con questa persona ma è più facile dare la colpa a se stessi di quello che accade attorno che agli altri.


Come ho detto in vecchi post, io vivevo una vita appagante sotto tutti punti di vista, o almeno credevo, poi improvvisamente è successesso quello che sapete.....vorrei tanto tornare indietro ma è come se fossi arrivata ad un punto di non ritorno....vorrei tanto non aver risvegliato certe emozioni, ....vorrei tanto non svegliarmi al mattino col pensiero che vedrò lui in ufficio che mi cercherà, mi bacerà ecc...ma i miei pensieri sono cambiati da quando è entrato lui nella mia vita.....quando lui non viene in ufficio quasi quasi mi sento meglio...quando lo vedo...mi parte tutto!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Non mi sto svendendo e che volevo capire perchè certe cose vanno in certe direzioni cercando di dare un significato, ma quello che sbaglio è dover sempre trovare una spigazione a tutto. Io la dignità ce l'ho e se parlo con voi non è perchè l'ho persa è solo per dare un senso. Non credo che farò nulla con questa persona ma è più facile dare la colpa a se stessi di quello che accade attorno che agli altri.



Mi spiace se ti ho offeso, noi ci limitiamo a quello che leggendo traspare... sembri smaniosa, e anche se ci ridi su, l'idea di prendere una camera d'albergo per spingerlo a dire di sì una volta per tutte, sembra proprio che tu l'accarezzi...

E' vero che non si può dare una spiegazione a tutto, anche se il desiderio di farlo è naturale. Prova a credergli. Prova a credere a quello che dice, se non altro, sai che è quello che lui vorrebbe che tu pensassi.  

E per quanto riguarda il dare la colpa a se stessi invece che agli altri, ok, ma senza andare nella direzione della "mancanza di rispetto", nel senso che come hai capito questa persona non vuole spingersi oltre un certo punto, inutile ed irrispettoso cercare di spingercelo a tutti i costi.


----------



## Proserpina (18 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi spiace se ti ho offeso, noi ci limitiamo a quello che leggendo traspare... sembri smaniosa, e anche se ci ridi su, l'idea di prendere una camera d'albergo per spingerlo a dire di sì una volta per tutte, sembra proprio che tu l'accarezzi...
> 
> E' vero che non si può dare una spiegazione a tutto, anche se il desiderio di farlo è naturale. Prova a credergli. Prova a credere a quello che dice, se non altro, sai che è quello che lui vorrebbe che tu pensassi.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda il dare la colpa a se stessi invece che agli altri, ok, ma senza andare nella direzione della "mancanza di rispetto", nel senso che come hai capito questa persona non vuole spingersi oltre un certo punto, inutile ed irrispettoso cercare di spingercelo a tutti i costi.


non forzerei mai nessuno verso una direzione che non vuole prendere.......lui vuole...o meglio vorrebbe....me lo ha detto...non abbiamo avuto modo di approfondire....ma mi ha detto "ma tu che pensi che non ti desidero?"ci sono implicazioni sotto che non conosco e rispetto, ma gli ho detto che sono a disposizone per parlarne, gli ho spiegato che se da un lato c'è il desiderio deve capire che per una donna è anche un pò frustrante non capire il perchè ci si comporta solo da liceali. Questo non vuol dire che si debba andare avanti nella cosa, assolutamente, ma di certo vorrei essere più amica che altro e se comprendo certe cose forse mi do pace anche io, e potrei ritrovare il mio equilibrio perduto.


----------



## Anna A (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ma non saprei.....forse un pò e un pò....
> io resto del parere che lui abbia una fottuta paura:
> 1. che quella bruttona della moglie lo scopra in tutti sensi anche sulla probabilità che forse non riesca a stare più con la moglie fisicamente
> 2. che rimanga coinvolto più del dovuto (ma allora dillo, ti farebbe onore, si mette un punto alla cosa).
> Mahhhhh


3. forse sei già troppo scontata?


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> .......lui vuole...o meglio vorrebbe....me lo ha detto...non abbiamo avuto modo di approfondire....ma mi ha detto "ma tu che pensi che non ti desidero?"


Ah, il Chupacabras!

E' lui la giustificazione delle occhiaie che il montone di certe greggi dalle pecore sorridenti mostra chiaramente al mattino!
Le capre esangui ribaltate ai lati dei torrenti ne sono la prova!
E' lui che si introduce nottetempo nei recinti, anche in quelli elettrificati, e infila i suoi dentini ricurvi ed aguzzi nel collo degli armenti.
E gli uomini perdono il sonno e la ragione a dargli la caccia, a fare la ronda attorno alle bestie con fari potenti, cercando di spaventarlo con colpi di fucile caricato a pallettoni.
Tutte le sere escono e rientrano al mattino, più esangui delle loro pecore e più stanchi dei loro montoni.
Ma non lo trovano mai ilo piccolo mostro dalla pelle verde e scagliosa e dagli occhi grandi e scuri, come fosse un fantasma.
Un fantasma che si burla di loro e li consuma, come consuma le loro bestie.
E le donne sole nel letto quasi tutte le notti, rivoltano il loro stanco uomo di ritorno al mattino, senza più forza neppure lui e senza sangue...
E gli uomini stanchi riescono solo a regalare loro un tenero bacio e la promessa che darebbero ben altro se potessero...
Ma non possono, perchè non hanno dormito, non hanno forza e non hanno più sangue!
E le donne piangono e si struggono, quando sono sole e quando sono coricate al fianco di un cadavere.
E piangono ancora, durante il giorno, quando ci pensano.
E mormorano a denti stretti oscenità e insulti.

Maledetto Chupacabras!

Lui succhia i loro uomini!

Maledetto Chupacabras!

Se solo non esistesse!

Maledetto Chupacabras!

Gli uomini non avrebbero scuse!

...maledetto Chupacabras!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda, nulla di peggio dei Portatori di Sacro Membro.
> Quelli che te lo offrono con fare degnoso, convinti di farti un onore, e restano attoniti e sbigottiti, increduli, che tu rifiuti cotanto dono.
> E se ne stanno lì ad insistere ed insistere, e sembrano pensare "ma forse non ha capito che IO le sto offrendo il MIO uccello! E pure gratis!!!"


Oh mioddio...oh mioddio...
QUelli sono peggio dei bombaciao eh?
Mia cara...la lotta contro quella confraternita dura da decenni ormai...
Ma loro vivono di quelle che danno loro retta eh?
Cioè cazzo...come fai?
Tu sei un'utentessa dall'intelligenza e profondità sbalorditiva...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Si ok, ma stranamente a volte succede che proprio durante il trravolgimento della passione, dell'atto sessuale dove due corpi e due anime si congiungono che nasce l'amore..... o al contrario svanisce anche la passione perchè non ci si ritrova nel letto.... sbaglio? Non so forse ho letto troppi libri



La seconda che hai detto.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> grazie della tua risposta...
> 
> forse è come dici tu ma io il passo credo l'ho già fatto...evidentemente non si sente...evidentemente è vigliacco...evidentemente gli basta questo...gli piace giocare senza entrare troppo nella storia.....ha paura delle consguenze penso legate più alla sua persona..a quello che gli potrebbe succedere...non so non so....so soltanto che cavolo prima di impelagarmi in questa situazione ero serena e felice...credevo che la mia vita avesse trovato un giusto equilibrio e invece....mi secca dover avere il pensiero di lui nella mia testa quando sembra quasi che debba elemosinare le sue attenzioni....mi da fastidio...vorrei non avere il mio primo pensiero rivolto a lui la mattina è ingiusto per quello che poi raccolgo...vorrei uscirne ma non ci riesco...


Scusa Proserpina ma sicura sicura che non ci sia un'altra donna nella sua vita?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> non sono una cofana...anzi


E allora che perdi tempo a fare?

Rimorchiane altri, in giro ce n'è una quantità....

Poi sulla qualità non ti so dire....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciaooo!!Personalemente due schiaffi con il pisello glieli assestavo tanto mi sembra la brava mogliettina desidera quello....!:up:



Oscuro....ti trovo in forma, tesoro mio!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alispezzate (18 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che sarebbero? :saggio:


Beh, sto cercando di ampliare i miei interessi e di trovarmi sempre nuovi impegni così non mi incaponisco su di lui.


----------



## aristocat (18 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> io resto del parere che lui abbia una fottuta paura:
> 1. che* quella bruttona della moglie *lo scopra in tutti sensi anche sulla probabilità che forse non riesca a stare più con la moglie fisicamente
> [...]


Eh no, l'onore e il rispetto verso l'"avversario" sono il minimo sindacale 
Un minimo di fair-play, via! :blank:
Battute a parte, quello che pensi di sua moglie secondo me deve, deve, assolutamente deve restare  la cosa più "tabù" in un rapporto come il vostro.
Perchè non potrai mai entrare nella loro intimità, nei loro complessi equilibri.
E' un universo a sè stante rispetto al quale, comunque vadano le cose, resterai sempre aliena.  Ma stesso vale per il tuo amante nei confronti di tuo marito; non potrà mai comprendere ed entrare nel vivo del vostro ménage.
ari


----------



## Amoremio (18 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eh no, l'onore e il rispetto verso l'"avversario" sono il minimo sindacale
> Un minimo di fair-play, via! :blank:
> Battute a parte, quello che pensi di sua moglie secondo me deve, deve, assolutamente deve restare la cosa più "tabù" in un rapporto come il vostro.
> Perchè non potrai mai entrare nella loro intimità, nei loro complessi equilibri.
> ...


quoto
ma il post da te quotato, come i commenti contenuti in altri post, dicono di proserpina cose che altrimenti lei non esprime o addirittura nega


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E allora che perdi tempo a fare?
> 
> Rimorchiane altri, in giro ce n'è una quantità....
> 
> Poi sulla qualità non ti so dire....


Hai ragione, ma non ho voglia di rimorchiarne altri, io me ne stavo buonina buonina nel mio ufficio, dedita alla famiglia, lavoro, casa, marito, figlio, ero felice e serena.....e si scatenal'inverosimile?
io a volte penso che avrei voluto che non accadesse, adesso mi sento frustrata, svuotata....vorrei tanto tornare indietroooooo


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eh no, l'onore e il rispetto verso l'"avversario" sono il minimo sindacale
> Un minimo di fair-play, via! :blank:
> Battute a parte, quello che pensi di sua moglie secondo me deve, deve, assolutamente deve restare la cosa più "tabù" in un rapporto come il vostro.
> Perchè non potrai mai entrare nella loro intimità, nei loro complessi equilibri.
> ...


 se ho fatto quest'affermmazione sulla moglie è forse perchè qualcuno me lo ha indirettamente chiesto nel forum...assolutamente non chiedo e non mi intrometto nella sua vita....non mi interessa...e rispetto l'avversario.....


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa Proserpina ma sicura sicura che non ci sia un'altra donna nella sua vita?


 Non penso....dalle 8 -17 si lavora, ha anche un altro lavoro, due figli, una moglie, da quello che racconta indirettamente a tutti penso non abbia tempo per altro....ma poi sai la vita ci riserva tante sorprese, so soltanto, come ho già detto in vecchi post, che lui è una persona molto sbadato e per tutelare tutti, anche me, non ci mandiamo sms (lascia tel in giro), mail  (caselle di posta aperte)ecc, non ci chiamiamo e se dovessimo farlo per lavoro, lo facciamo con molta professionalità e rispetto.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2010)

*Chiara*

Chiara...sempre in ottima forma.....!!:mexican:


----------



## Papero (19 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eh no, l'onore e il rispetto verso l'"avversario" sono il minimo sindacale
> Un minimo di fair-play, via! :blank:
> Battute a parte, quello che pensi di sua moglie secondo me deve, deve, assolutamente deve restare  la cosa più "tabù" in un rapporto come il vostro.
> Perchè non potrai mai entrare nella loro intimità, nei loro complessi equilibri.
> ...


Quoto!

Quella merda della mia ex amante apostrofava con i peggiori epiteti mia moglie e tra questi c'era pure "bruttona"...

Poi quando tutto venne scoperto e mia moglie affrontò la troia seriale borderline e narcisista lei si ricredette... Credo che la zoccola si beccò una bella lezione di vita da mia moglie, e se scrivi che sua moglie è una bruttona sei proprio una stronza che si merita le peggio cose. Tipo che la prima volta che il coglione ti scopa venite scoperti e tuo marito ti faccia vedere i sorci verdi

:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> se ho fatto quest'affermmazione sulla moglie è forse perchè qualcuno me lo ha indirettamente chiesto nel forum...assolutamente non chiedo e non mi intrometto nella sua vita....non mi interessa...e rispetto l'avversario.....


Avresti dovuto sorvolare comunque. L'avversario non lo rispetti nel momento in cui gli trombi il marito...e a dirtelo è una che come te è sposata e ha tradito con un uomo sposato.


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avresti dovuto sorvolare comunque. L'avversario non lo rispetti nel momento in cui gli trombi il marito...e a dirtelo è una che come te è sposata e ha tradito con un uomo sposato.


 No ma..non vorrei fare la precisina ne passare per capitan ovvio ma, la moglie lo sa che proserpina è la sua avversaria?
No perchè di solito gli avversari si conoscono o quanto meno, si è a conoscenza della sua presenza eh...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No ma..non vorrei fare la precisina ne passare per capitan ovvio ma, la moglie lo sa che proserpina è la sua avversaria?
> No perchè di solito gli avversari si conoscono o quanto meno, si è a conoscenza della sua presenza eh...


Sai che non ho capito? Sono stordita mi sa....
cosa c'entra la moglie. Lei ha detto che rispetta l'avversario, intendendo per suo avversario la moglie. E io ho risposto di conseguenza


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito? Sono stordita mi sa....
> cosa c'entra la moglie. Lei ha detto che rispetta l'avversario, intendendo per suo avversario la moglie. E io ho risposto di conseguenza


A parte che son stordita io perchè non volevo quotare il tuo post...comunque...:carneval:
 Definisce la suo avversaria la moglie, ergo  sta compiendo una "gara/lotta/guerra/come la vuoi definire" contro di lei, con un fare quasi a regolazione di conti, in tal caso la moglie lo sa che ha un'avversaria?
Si ha un'avversaria quando fai una competizione, ma se tale è...sarebbe carino informare la controparte che si è in tale posizione no?

Siccome non credo che questa sia una competizione, trovo solo di pessimo gusto il definire la moglie "bruttona" (con o senza richiesta da parte di altri), che dimostrano ulteriormente la bessezza di chi scrive tali cose...ma del resto non vedo perchè portare rispetto nominalmente a quella persona.
Com'è "trombare" il marito si, ma chiamarla bruttona no?
Non so se mi son spiegata...


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito? Sono stordita mi sa....
> cosa c'entra la moglie. Lei ha detto che rispetta l'avversario, intendendo per suo avversario la moglie. E io ho risposto di conseguenza


ragazzi vi state perdendo, nessuno dei rispettivi sa nulla...non c'è nessun avversario...non sono in competizine con nessuno...nessuno dei due mette in discussione la propria famiglia e vita....ma se leggete i miei post precedenti capite...
Comunque sta di fatto che mi sono seccata....non mi piaccio...non mi piace come mi sto comportando...come ha detto qualcuno....mi sembra di essere una che gli serve per farlo "arrapare" e la cosa non mi va...è vero mi eccita anche lui....ma a tutto c'è un limite e una dignità....stamattina in ufficio ho fatto l'educata la simpatica e la carina ma ho cercato di non creare circostanza che mi facessero sentire e sembrare una "cagna"...scusate questa affermazione...ma sto male per me stessa!!!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non so se mi son spiegata...


La prima parte l'ho capita, e concordo :up:, la seconda invece, anche  andando alla pagina 777 di televideo per i sottotitoli ho qualche problema, che, essendo l'ora di pranzo, è sicuramente dovuta alla fame incipiente: quindi me la rileggo dopo mangiato e prima dell'abbiocco post-prandiale :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A parte che son stordita io perchè non volevo quotare il tuo post...comunque...:carneval:
> Definisce la suo avversaria la moglie, ergo sta compiendo una "gara/lotta/guerra/come la vuoi definire" contro di lei, con un fare quasi a regolazione di conti, in tal caso la moglie lo sa che ha un'avversaria?
> Si ha un'avversaria quando fai una competizione, ma se tale è...sarebbe carino informare la controparte che si è in tale posizione no?
> 
> ...


Benissimo:up:
Per la parte in grassetto trovo che sia già abbastanza grave trombare il marito senza dover nominare la moglie


----------



## Papero (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ragazzi vi state perdendo, nessuno dei rispettivi sa nulla...non c'è nessun avversario...non sono in competizine con nessuno...nessuno dei due mette in discussione la propria famiglia e vita....ma se leggete i miei post precedenti capite...
> Comunque sta di fatto che mi sono seccata....non mi piaccio...non mi piace come mi sto comportando...come ha detto qualcuno....mi sembra di essere una che gli serve per farlo "arrapare" e la cosa non mi va...è vero mi eccita anche lui....ma a tutto c'è un limite e una dignità....stamattina in ufficio ho fatto l'educata la simpatica e la carina ma ho cercato di non creare circostanza che mi facessero sentire e sembrare una "cagna"...scusate questa affermazione...ma sto male per me stessa!!!


brava :up:

"..Tu non senti odore di fiori
però mi annusi
poi levi la mano ti scusi
così mi illudi..."

"...E sento che fuggi da ieri
quando c'erano i fuochi
e come ti piaceva
che ti bruciavi..."

"...Pero' l'eccesso come a tutti un pò ti attira
Guarda che è importante anche non prendere la mira
Gli istinti veri sono fondamentali
Ma tu non ti abbandoni e..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1QdEEM2oT4


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ragazzi vi state perdendo, nessuno dei rispettivi sa nulla...non c'è nessun avversario...non sono in competizine con nessuno...nessuno dei due mette in discussione la propria famiglia e vita....ma se leggete i miei post precedenti capite...
> Comunque sta di fatto che mi sono seccata....non mi piaccio...non mi piace come mi sto comportando...come ha detto qualcuno....mi sembra di essere una che gli serve per farlo "arrapare" e la cosa non mi va...è vero mi eccita anche lui....ma a tutto c'è un limite e una dignità....stamattina in ufficio ho fatto l'educata la simpatica e la carina ma ho cercato di non creare circostanza che mi facessero sentire e sembrare una "cagna"...scusate questa affermazione...ma sto male per me stessa!!!


No non ci stiamo perdendo. Avevamo capito. Sei tu che a un certo punto hai definito la moglie avversario e da lì è partito tutto


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La prima parte l'ho capita, e concordo :up:, la seconda invece, anche andando alla pagina 777 di televideo per i sottotitoli ho qualche problema, che, essendo l'ora di pranzo, è sicuramente dovuta alla fame incipiente: quindi me la rileggo dopo mangiato e prima dell'abbiocco post-prandiale :mrgreen:


 :rotfl: :rotfl:
Ecco allora perchè non riuscivo a spiegarmi bene anche io..ho fame! 
Dopo rileggo anche io e nel caso spiego meglio! :up:


@proserpina: io credo che il tuo ultimo post sia importante, il fatto che tu non ti piaccia potrebbe essere un punto di partenza per mettere ordine nalla tua vita! Come ti piace essere?


----------



## alfeo (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> ragazzi vi state perdendo, nessuno dei rispettivi sa nulla...non c'è nessun avversario...non sono in competizine con nessuno...nessuno dei due mette in discussione la propria famiglia e vita....ma se leggete i miei post precedenti capite...
> Comunque sta di fatto che mi sono seccata....non mi piaccio...non mi piace come mi sto comportando...come ha detto qualcuno....mi sembra di essere una che gli serve per farlo "arrapare" e la cosa non mi va...è vero mi eccita anche lui....ma a tutto c'è un limite e una dignità....stamattina in ufficio ho fatto l'educata la simpatica e la carina ma ho cercato di non creare circostanza che mi facessero sentire e sembrare una "cagna"...scusate questa affermazione...ma sto male per me stessa!!!


 
Intervento a gamba tesa... 
Confesso di non aver letto le centinaia di interventi ma solo alcuni per capire la storia.
Solo alcune considerazioni che magari saranno già state sollevate da altri, nel qual caso me ne scuso.
Uno, non penso che baci ed abbracci non si configuri come tradimento mentre il sesso completo si. Secondo me entrambi lo sono e, anche se sembra un argomento a tuo favore, tanto vale farlo se uno ne ha voglia, tanto ha già tradito. Insomma, mi sembra un po' il discorso di Clinton che non pensava di aver tradito la moglie perchè la Monica si adoperava solo con le fauci.
Secondo, non vedo perché dovrebbe essere lui ad organizzarsi, se ti va organizza tu. Solo perché è maschio spetta a lui l'organizzazione pratica? Boh. Ti fa sentire meno tr---ota pensare che sia lui ad organizzare e tu debba solo accettare?


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Intervento a gamba tesa...
> Confesso di non aver letto le centinaia di interventi ma solo alcuni per capire la storia.
> Solo alcune considerazioni che magari saranno già state sollevate da altri, nel qual caso me ne scuso.
> Uno, non penso che baci ed abbracci non si configuri come tradimento mentre il sesso completo si. Secondo me entrambi lo sono e, anche se sembra un argomento a tuo favore, tanto vale farlo se uno ne ha voglia, tanto ha già tradito. Insomma, mi sembra un po' il discorso di Clinton che non pensava di aver tradito la moglie perchè la Monica si adoperava solo con le fauci.
> Secondo, non vedo perché dovrebbe essere lui ad organizzarsi, se ti va organizza tu. Solo perché è maschio spetta a lui l'organizzazione pratica? Boh. Ti fa sentire meno tr---ota pensare che sia lui ad organizzare e tu debba solo accettare?


Caro, io ci ho provato a organizzare, ma la questione solleva vari problemi....è complicato farlo, ma vedo comunque che lui quando ne parliamo mi tarpa le ali...alla fine mi dice che non si può fare è complicato....ma penso che se uno vuole fa....allora facendo il punto della situazione....la mia dignità comincia ad essere ferita.....a non apprezzarmi più come persona...e non voglio che un uomo mi porti a questo....sinceramente....ho  perso l'equilibrio che avevo, la felicità che avevo in famiglia per cosa?Forse non ne vale la pena anche se per me il tradimento è partito? è una riflessione che ho maturato pian piano in questi pochi giorni che sono qui nel forum....


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non ci stiamo perdendo. Avevamo capito. Sei tu che a un certo punto hai definito la moglie avversario e da lì è partito tutto


 mi scuso per quello che ho detto, non era mia intenzione offendere nessuno...., ma se volete davvero aiutarmi ritornate al nocciolo del problema....e non perderci in questioni che assolutamente ho sollevato in maniera errate e non volevo ma che comunque non sono il centro del problema!!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> mi scuso per quello che ho detto, non era mia intenzione offendere nessuno...., ma se volete davvero aiutarmi ritornate al nocciolo del problema....e non perderci in questioni che assolutamente ho sollevato in maniera errate e non volevo ma che comunque non sono il centro del problema!!!


Nessuna offesa assolutamente


----------



## Sid (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> *Caro, io ci ho provato a organizzare, ma la questione solleva vari problemi....è complicato farlo, ma vedo comunque che lui quando ne parliamo mi tarpa le ali...alla fine mi dice che non si può fare è complicato....*ma penso che se uno vuole fa....allora facendo il punto della situazione....la mia dignità comincia ad essere ferita.....a non apprezzarmi più come persona...e non voglio che un uomo mi porti a questo....sinceramente....ho perso l'equilibrio che avevo, la felicità che avevo in famiglia per cosa?Forse non ne vale la pena anche se per me il tradimento è partito? è una riflessione che ho maturato pian piano in questi pochi giorni che sono qui nel forum....


fai ancora qualche passo avanti, perchè quelli che hai fatto non bastano.

Immagina che a dirti il grassetto sia io, guarda la questione dal di fuori... cosa ti verrebbe da pensare se fosse un'altra donna a scriverlo?


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Ecco allora perchè non riuscivo a spiegarmi bene anche io..ho fame!
> Dopo rileggo anche io e nel caso spiego meglio! :up:
> 
> ...


 Mi piacerebbe rispettarmi di più e adesso sento chenon lo sto facendo!!!


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> fai ancora qualche passo avanti, perchè quelli che hai fatto non bastano.
> 
> Immagina che a dirti il grassetto sia io, guarda la questione dal di fuori... cosa ti verrebbe da pensare se fosse un'altra donna a scriverlo?


 Che fondamentalmente non lo vuole fare!!!


----------



## alfeo (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Che fondamentalmente non lo vuole fare!!!


Forse è molto insicuro delle sue prestazioni. Forse è microfallico o eiaculatore precoce o impotente... Teme il tuo giudizio...
Comunque gli indecisi sono peggio dei volponi... lascia stare!
Se poi, lasciando stare, lui torna alla carica con proposte concrete... lascia stare uguale, tanto a quel punto il risutato lo avresti comunque raggiunto, avresti capito che è una mezza zagarola!


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Forse è molto insicuro delle sue prestazioni. Forse è microfallico o eiaculatore precoce o impotente... Teme il tuo giudizio...
> Comunque gli indecisi sono peggio dei volponi... lascia stare!
> Se poi, lasciando stare, lui torna alla carica con proposte concrete... lascia stare uguale, tanto a quel punto il risutato lo avresti comunque raggiunto, avresti capito che è una mezza zagarola!


 Solo voi uomini mi potete sfatare cosa c'è dietro tutto questo.....


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Solo voi uomini mi potete sfatare cosa c'è dietro tutto questo.....


 RAGAZZI CE L'HO FATTA, HO DETTO CHE VOGLIO CHIUDERE!!!
CHE LA MIA DIGNITA' DI DONNA NE RISENTIVA E CHE NON MI PIACEVO COME PERSONA PER QUELLO CHE FACEVO...CHE QUESTA SITUAZIONE NON POTEVA CONTINUARE....
lui mi ha detto che ho le  palle....e gli ho anche detto che la cosa non gli faceva onore perchè vuol dire che ancora una volta si è comportato da vile e vigliacco
In poche parole mi ha spiegato che se fossimo stati insieme la cosa non avrebbe portato a nulla che lui nomalmente non ha mai tradito e se l'ha fatto in passato è per poi stare con la persona con cui tradiva e lasciare l'altra....ora è sposato...ha figli e questa cosa non si può fare e non porta a nulla.....
ragazzi sto di mexxa


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> RAGAZZI CE L'HO FATTA, HO DETTO CHE VOGLIO CHIUDERE!!!
> CHE LA MIA DIGNITA' DI DONNA NE RISENTIVA E CHE NON MI PIACEVO COME PERSONA PER QUELLO CHE FACEVO...CHE QUESTA SITUAZIONE NON POTEVA CONTINUARE....
> lui mi ha detto che ho le  palle....e gli ho anche detto che la cosa non gli faceva onore perchè vuol dire che ancora una volta si è comportato da vile e vigliacco
> In poche parole mi ha spiegato che se fossimo stati insieme la cosa non avrebbe portato a nulla che lui nomalmente non ha mai tradito e se l'ha fatto in passato è per poi stare con la persona con cui tradiva e lasciare l'altra....ora è sposato...ha figli e questa cosa non si può fare e non porta a nulla.....
> ragazzi sto di mexxa




Tomo tomo, cacchio cacchio, ti ha dato una bella lezione eh?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tomo tomo, cacchio cacchio, ti ha dato una bella lezione eh?


Hmm! Potrebbe essere, però penso sia un pò troppo presto per affermarlo......addà passà a 'nuttata prima...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hmm! Potrebbe essere, però penso sia un pò troppo presto per affermarlo......addà passà a 'nuttata prima...


MAH!


Chi vivra' vedra'


----------



## alfeo (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> RAGAZZI CE L'HO FATTA, HO DETTO CHE VOGLIO CHIUDERE!!!
> CHE LA MIA DIGNITA' DI DONNA NE RISENTIVA E CHE NON MI PIACEVO COME PERSONA PER QUELLO CHE FACEVO...CHE QUESTA SITUAZIONE NON POTEVA CONTINUARE....
> lui mi ha detto che ho le palle....e gli ho anche detto che la cosa non gli faceva onore perchè vuol dire che ancora una volta si è comportato da vile e vigliacco
> In poche parole mi ha spiegato che se fossimo stati insieme la cosa non avrebbe portato a nulla che lui nomalmente non ha mai tradito e se l'ha fatto in passato è per poi stare con la persona con cui tradiva e lasciare l'altra....ora è sposato...ha figli e questa cosa non si può fare e non porta a nulla.....
> ragazzi sto di mexxa


Macchè.
Non stare di guano, non ne vale la pena.
Secondo me non ti ha dato affatto una lezione si è dimostrato ancora una volta una mezza zagarola.
Sostanzialmente si è convinto di NON aver tradito la moglie con te... secondo me ha tradito anche te e le tue aspettative (più che legittime data la situazione e l'età).
Insomma se ne torna a casa pure soddisfatto e con la coscienza pulita.
Lascia stare, dai sfogo ai tuoi ormoni con il jogging che sicuramente ne trarrai più soddisfazione.


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Macchè.
> Non stare di guano, non ne vale la pena.
> Secondo me non ti ha dato affatto una lezione si è dimostrato ancora una volta una mezza zagarola.
> Sostanzialmente si è convinto di NON aver tradito la moglie con te... secondo me ha tradito anche te e le tue aspettative (più che legittime data la situazione e l'età).
> ...


 Ragazzi non ci riesco.....non ci riesco


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ragazzi non ci riesco.....non ci riesco


ha detto che non va avanti perchè ha paura di innamorarsi di me!!!
ma sono ben 5 mesi che stiamoa baciarci, carezzarci toccarci parlare.....sarebbe dovuto succedere già da allora.....


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ragazzi non ci riesco.....non ci riesco




*Il consiglio iniziale e' sempre valido*



​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF-HUjX0xOc


*Sai quante "Emozioni" *​


----------



## Proserpina (19 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Il consiglio iniziale e' sempre valido*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no quello proprio no non vorrei fare la fine di Taricone e lasciare un figlio da solo...ci sono tante cose egualmente emozionanti!!!!
cercherò di scoprirle cercando di diradare quello che ho adesso in mente


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> no quello proprio no non vorrei fare la fine di Taricone e lasciare un figlio da solo...ci sono tante cose egualmente emozionanti!!!!
> cercherò di scoprirle cercando di diradare quello che ho adesso in mente



Allora il tiro con l'arco  e' praticato anche dal gentil sesso ​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpGBasmsps


----------



## Sid (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Ragazzi non ci riesco.....non ci riesco


 
non ci riesci a fare cosa???!!!!!

A parte tutte le storielle sull'innamoramento... sai cosa ha fatto? Ponti d'oro al nemico che fugge!!!

Se togli tutte le illusioni, ti ha detto: "si, sono d'accordo, finiamola qui!"
Perfettamente coerente col comportamento che ha avuto finora

Adesso tieni duro e non farti passare per una donnetta!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> RAGAZZI CE L'HO FATTA, HO DETTO CHE VOGLIO CHIUDERE!!!
> CHE LA MIA DIGNITA' DI DONNA NE RISENTIVA E CHE NON MI PIACEVO COME PERSONA PER QUELLO CHE FACEVO...CHE QUESTA SITUAZIONE NON POTEVA CONTINUARE....
> lui mi ha detto che ho le palle....e gli ho anche detto che la cosa non gli faceva onore perchè vuol dire che ancora una volta si è comportato da vile e vigliacco
> In poche parole mi ha spiegato che se fossimo stati insieme la cosa non avrebbe portato a nulla che lui nomalmente non ha mai tradito e se l'ha fatto in passato è per poi stare con la persona con cui tradiva e lasciare l'altra....ora è sposato...ha figli e questa cosa non si può fare e non porta a nulla.....
> ragazzi sto di mexxa


 Ma quale merda! Ma tu devi essere sollevata!!!! Ma ti rendi conto che fetecchia di uomo che ti sei levata dalle scatole??
Insomma...non è capace di essere fedele...e manco a tradire come si deve!


----------



## Papero (19 Novembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Forse è molto insicuro delle sue prestazioni. Forse è microfallico o eiaculatore precoce o impotente... Teme il tuo giudizio...
> Comunque gli indecisi sono peggio dei volponi... lascia stare!
> Se poi, lasciando stare, lui torna alla carica con proposte concrete... lascia stare uguale, tanto a quel punto il risutato lo avresti comunque raggiunto, avresti capito che è una mezza zagarola!


Bravo Alfeo, io l'avevo già scritto ma come al solito m'innervosisco e divento poco credibile (forse). 
Io sono dell'idea che sia un minidotato o eiaculatore precoce o impotente, oppure è una specie di gatto al quale basta strusciarsi. Ma come si fa?? Ma come può essere?? A me scoppierebbe anche la tuba di falloppio di mia sorella!!

:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Bravo Alfeo, io l'avevo già scritto ma come al solito m'innervosisco e divento poco credibile (forse).
> Io sono dell'idea che sia un minidotato o eiaculatore precoce o  impotente, oppure è una specie di gatto al quale basta strusciarsi. Ma  come si fa?? Ma come può essere?? A me scoppierebbe anche la tuba di  falloppio di mia sorella!!
> 
> :rotfl:





Tubarao ha detto:


> O magari ce l'ha piccolo e si vergogna, visto che anche nella storia precedente non ha fatto il grande passo. Ok ok, passatemi la battutaccia ma si avvicina l'ora di pranzo e lo stomaco comincia a farsi sentire. :mrgreen:


E se prima eravamo in due a ballare l'alligalli, adesso siamo in tre a ballare l'alligalli :mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (19 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E se prima eravamo in due a ballare l'alligalli, adesso siamo in tre a ballare l'alligalli :mrgreen:



Quando ci si bacia specialmente se lo si fa da 5 mesi può succedere che ci si strusci fino al punto di "sentire" l'eventuale bitorzolo, come se scoppiasse...

Mi chiedo cara Prosperetta se tu hai sentito mai qualcosa sotto, chessò... una specie di spillo :sonar::mrgreen::sonar:


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quando ci si bacia specialmente se lo si fa da 5 mesi può succedere che ci si strusci fino al punto di "sentire" l'eventuale bitorzolo, come se scoppiasse...
> 
> Mi chiedo cara Prosperetta se tu hai sentito mai qualcosa sotto, chessò... una specie di spillo :sonar::mrgreen::sonar:



Ragazzi, suvvvia  non scendiamo nei particolari su  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quando ci si bacia specialmente se lo si fa da 5 mesi può succedere che ci si strusci fino al punto di "sentire" l'eventuale bitorzolo, come se scoppiasse...
> 
> Mi chiedo cara Prosperetta se tu hai sentito mai qualcosa sotto, chessò... una specie di spillo :sonar::mrgreen::sonar:


 Siete proprio dei monelli!!! :mexican:

Quoto Marì! Non scendiamo nei particolari...tanto proserpy ha deciso di chiudere.


----------



## fatata56 (19 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quando ci si bacia specialmente se lo si fa da 5 mesi può succedere che ci si strusci fino al punto di "sentire" l'eventuale bitorzolo, come se scoppiasse...
> 
> Mi chiedo cara Prosperetta se tu hai sentito mai qualcosa sotto, chessò... una specie di spillo :sonar::mrgreen::sonar:


In effetti non per cattiveria.. ma ho pensato anch'io la stessa cosa..un pò come certi amici che dopo la palestra si fanno la doccia con le mutande...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Bravo Alfeo, io l'avevo già scritto ma come al solito m'innervosisco e divento poco credibile (forse).
> Io sono dell'idea che sia un minidotato o eiaculatore precoce o impotente, oppure è una specie di gatto al quale basta strusciarsi. Ma come si fa?? Ma come può essere?? A me scoppierebbe anche la tuba di falloppio di mia sorella!!
> 
> :rotfl:





Papero ha detto:


> Quando ci si bacia specialmente se lo si fa da 5 mesi può succedere che ci si strusci fino al punto di "sentire" l'eventuale bitorzolo, come se scoppiasse...
> 
> Mi chiedo cara Prosperetta se tu hai sentito mai qualcosa sotto, chessò... una specie di spillo :sonar::mrgreen::sonar:



IO ADORO QUEST'UOMO!!!!!

Peccato che ormai ha giurato eterna fedeltà alla sua bellissima moglie....
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe rispettarmi di più e adesso sento chenon lo sto facendo!!!



Ma certo che non ti stai rispettando....

da qualche parte hai scritto che sei una bella donna, di sicuro sei intraprendente (l'hai dimostrato) e frizzante!

Secondo te è giusto che una tale donna si conceda amanti così miserrimi? 

Ma in che mondo viviamo, xD?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo che non ti stai rispettando....
> 
> da qualche parte hai scritto che sei una bella donna, di sicuro sei intraprendente (l'hai dimostrato) e frizzante!
> 
> ...


Nel mondo dove le ingenue si concedono no?
E pensano addirittura di essere fighe...
Tante capuccette rosse che vanno a trovare la nonna....
Poi io sarei stanco eh di fare il cacciatore...
Vorrei anch'io giocatore al predatore...
Ok...Sono Contepinceton di porconia detto il mailmondo Squarcialupi.

Contessina Matraini di pompelmia.


----------



## Proserpina (22 Novembre 2010)

*Grazie*

Grazie ragazzi, non potete immagina quanto sostegno mi state dando!!!
mi sento più forte!!!grazie a tutti
poi vi aggiorno
perchè oggi qui in ufficio mi sono vestita da strafiga.....proprio per dare l'ultima botta finale a chi non sa prendere decisioni!!!


----------



## alfeo (22 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi, non potete immagina quanto sostegno mi state dando!!!
> mi sento più forte!!!grazie a tutti
> poi vi aggiorno
> perchè oggi qui in ufficio mi sono vestita da strafiga.....proprio per dare l'ultima botta finale a chi non sa prendere decisioni!!!


Mah.
Mi fa piacere che si sia costituito un fronte (io Papero e Turbarao) che sostiene la scarsa... virilità del tuo...
Vedo che però non hai mai fornito dettagli che smentissero o confermassero le ipotesi da noi sollevate... vabbè... farai tu le tue valutazioni.
Mi pare, invece, che il tuo atteggiamento non sia di chi ha superato lo scoglio o la tentazione... mettersi figa per far sbavare l'imbelle non è proprio sintomo di guarigione... 
Alimenterai il suo onanismo con altro materiale... buon per lui, se gli basta così.
Fatti furba... fregatene.


----------



## Proserpina (22 Novembre 2010)

comunque mi piace quando Eliade dice "non è capace di essere fedele ma manco tradire come si deve"......e in generale oserei dire che il problema di sto tipo è più di tipo  mentale che fisico!!!!!


----------



## Proserpina (22 Novembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mah.
> Mi fa piacere che si sia costituito un fronte (io Papero e Turbarao) che sostiene la scarsa... virilità del tuo...
> Vedo che però non hai mai fornito dettagli che smentissero o confermassero le ipotesi da noi sollevate... vabbè... farai tu le tue valutazioni.
> Mi pare, invece, che il tuo atteggiamento non sia di chi ha superato lo scoglio o la tentazione... mettersi figa per far sbavare l'imbelle non è proprio sintomo di guarigione...
> ...


Penso che qualsiasi guarigione abbia bisogno dei suoi tempi....datemi tempo.....per quanto riguarda la virilità ti dico che le reazioni ottime ci sono state da parte sua....direi evidenti.....non penso sia quindi un problema fisico come ho detto già...ma adesso non voglio parlare di lui ma di me....voglio proteggere la mia persona e la mia dignità di donna, riapprezzarmi....pensa che mi sentivo quasi uan "molestatrice" visto che la cosa non prendeva una posizione...ora sto cercando di recuperare me stessa.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> perchè oggi qui in ufficio mi sono vestita da strafiga.....proprio per dare l'ultima botta finale a chi non sa prendere decisioni!!!


Ciao Proserpina!

Certo che sei un tipo di sguappola particolarmente brumosa!
E ora t'infiocchietti le mucose con tulle e broccati, ti inciprii il naso come una donna di corte e t'aspergi di succo di ghiandole di moffetta per concimare gli ormoni del tuo collega?
E credi che basti questo per fargli sgusciare il mollusco?
Credi forse che squagliare il mare riottoso faccia sortire il timido cetriolo di mare?
Speri che, di fronte a cotanto spettacolo, la sua larva inguinale venga colta da peste e si secchi prima di cadere morta?

Quando mai la vista della modesta vetrina di un fornaio di quartiere ha fatto morire fulmineamente di fame il viandante che sa cucinarsi le focacce da sè?

A lui è piaciuto leccare i riccioli di panna sui tuoi babà, il resto è indigesto...
Magari ha lo *stomaco* troppo piccolo.
Magari teme che tu gli farai venire la diarrea.
Magari di te gli basta l'antipasto.

Ma, dato che sta snobbando le tue pagnotte, non è che stai pensando di regalargli tutto il forno?

Non tutti sono disposti ad alzarsi sempre alle quattro di mattina per fare i cornetti caldi!

Ciao!


----------



## Proserpina (22 Novembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Proserpina!
> 
> Certo che sei un tipo di sguappola particolarmente brumosa!
> E ora t'infiocchietti le mucose con tulle e broccati, ti inciprii il naso come una donna di corte e t'aspergi di succo di ghiandole di moffetta per concimare gli ormoni del tuo collega?
> ...


 Troppo divertenti queste metafore....no il forno adesso per principio non glielo dò.....infatti non è capace di usare il forno come si deve evidentemente!!!!


----------



## Proserpina (22 Novembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mah.
> Mi fa piacere che si sia costituito un fronte (io Papero e Turbarao) che sostiene la scarsa... virilità del tuo...
> Vedo che però non hai mai fornito dettagli che smentissero o confermassero le ipotesi da noi sollevate... vabbè... farai tu le tue valutazioni.
> Mi pare, invece, che il tuo atteggiamento non sia di chi ha superato lo scoglio o la tentazione... mettersi figa per far sbavare l'imbelle non è proprio sintomo di guarigione...
> ...


 Però ancora un pò di conforto mi piacerebbe......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Proserpina!
> 
> Certo che sei un tipo di sguappola particolarmente brumosa!
> E ora t'infiocchietti le mucose con tulle e broccati, ti inciprii il naso come una donna di corte e t'aspergi di succo di ghiandole di moffetta per concimare gli ormoni del tuo collega?
> ...


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2010)

Proserpina ha detto:


> comunque mi piace quando Eliade dice "*non è capace di essere fedele ma manco tradire come si deve*"......e in generale oserei dire che il problema di sto tipo è più di tipo mentale che fisico!!!!!


 E ora che lo noto...fa anche rima.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (24 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we73ZSV4IEw

PS = Ho sbagliato a quotare. Il quote era x Rabarbaro. Sorry....


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we73ZSV4IEw
> 
> PS = Ho sbagliato a quotare. Il quote era x Rabarbaro. Sorry....


Le donne sono i deliziosi sogni degl'innamorati respinti.

Terribili creature metà mestruo e metà scarpe nuove, per chi è stato accalappiato.


----------



## fatata56 (24 Novembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le donne sono i deliziosi sogni degl'innamorati respinti.
> 
> Terribili creature metà mestruo e metà scarpe nuove, per chi è stato accalappiato.


La tua idea di donna mi ricorda la riflessione profonda di un comico che in un suo monologo sulle donne non riusciva a farsi una ragione del fatto che nonostante la donna sanguini ininterrottamente per cinque giorni al mese non muoia...l'unica spiegazione (diceva) é che ci troviamo di fronte una creatura mostruosa...


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> La tua idea di donna mi ricorda la riflessione profonda di un comico che in un suo monologo sulle donne non riusciva a farsi una ragione del fatto che nonostante la donna sanguini ininterrottamente per cinque giorni al mese non muoia...l'unica spiegazione (diceva) é che ci troviamo di fronte una creatura mostruosa...


Per certi versi quel comico eviscera perfettamente il senso dell'immenso che spaura ogni uomo che precipita nella biosfera femminile.

Il mistero di chi costruì le piramidi, di cosa succederà quando si raduneranno tutti i teschi di cristallo e di come centrare la cinquina del superenalotto sono nulla al confronto.

Ridentem dicere verum, quid vetat?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> La tua idea di donna mi ricorda la riflessione profonda di un comico che in un suo monologo sulle donne non riusciva a farsi una ragione del fatto che nonostante la donna sanguini ininterrottamente per cinque giorni al mese non muoia...l'unica spiegazione (diceva) é che ci troviamo di fronte una creatura mostruosa...



Spero che il comico abbia detto sinceramente di aver copiato l'idea da Oscar Wilde!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (25 Novembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per certi versi quel comico eviscera perfettamente il senso dell'immenso *che spaura ogni uomo* che precipita nella biosfera femminile.
> 
> Il mistero di chi costruì le piramidi, di cosa succederà quando si raduneranno tutti i teschi di cristallo e di come centrare la cinquina del superenalotto sono nulla al confronto.
> 
> Ridentem dicere verum, quid vetat?


Ma quando mai !!!!!

Chi ha paura del lupo cattivo ????


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma quando mai !!!!!
> 
> Chi ha paura del lupo cattivo ????



E' il precipitare che fa paura...

Del resto siamo un po' tutti rappresentati nello _Shunshoku hatsune no ume_ di Hokusai...

E per quanto pieno di volatili virili, lì nessuno aveva le ali per davvero.


----------



## fatata56 (25 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Spero che il comico abbia detto sinceramente di aver copiato l'idea da Oscar Wilde!


No! Che fosse Daniele Luttazzi???!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Dicembre 2010)

*Proserpina*

Proserpina novita'?


----------



## Proserpina (20 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Proserpina novita'?


 Nessuna di rilievo, niente di interessante, preferisco non parlarne anche perchè sto cercando di "disintossicarmi" da questa situazione e non è facile...adesso viene Natale e spero che la cosa mi aiuti..
Grazie


----------

